# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Protesta e botës islame ndaj karikaturave të profetit

## forum126

K&#235;tu mund ti drejtoni protestat tuaja kund&#235;r fyesve t&#235; Pejgamberit alejhi selam: 


Ambasada daneze n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri:

Danske kontaktoplysninger i Albanien.


(Tlf. selvvalg: 00-355)

Tirana, Ambassade

Adresse

Royal Danish Embassy
Rr. Nikolla Tupe No. 1, 4th Fl. Apt. 4, Tirana. 
Postadr.: P.O. Box 1743, Tirana 

Tlf., fax og e-mail

Tlf.: (4) 280 600 (ambassaden) 
Mobiltlf.: 692 029 218 (chef)
Mobiltlf.: 692 029 910 (attach&#233 :shkelje syri:  
Faxnr.: (4) 280 630 
e-mail: tiaamb@um.dk 


Ambasada daneze n&#235; Maqedoni:

Danske kontaktoplysninger i Den tidligere jugoslaviske republik, Makedonien 

(Tlf. selvvalg: 00-389)

Skopje, Ambassade

(Bor i Wien)


Skopje, Generalkonsulat 

Adresse

Royal Danish Consulate General
Alkaloid A.D., Bul. A. Makedonski 12
1000 Skopje

Tlf., fax og e-mail

Tlf.: (2) 310 4067 (visumafd.)
Tlf.: (2) 310 4001 
Telexnr.: 51104, 51440 alkaid mc 
Faxnr.: (2) 310 4064 (visumafd.)
Faxnr.: (2) 310 4004
e-mail: dan.cons@unet.com.mk

Nd&#235;rsa p&#235;r ambasadat daneze n&#235; vendet tjera mund ti gjeni n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; webfaqe t&#235; ministris s&#235; jashtme daneze:www.um.dk/en


*Votoni sondazhin

Are Muslims justified in staging worldwide protests over cartoons depicting the Prophet Muhammad?*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11126728

----------


## forum126

*MYSLIMANET: KARIKATURAT, FYERJE MJAFT E RENDE*

Nuk kane harruar as te pershendesin deklaraten qytetare te kryeministrit danez

"Ofendimi i nje personaliteti si Profeti Muhamed, te cilin e kane vleresuar me levdatat me superlative vete projektuesit e Evropes dhe te vendve nga sot dalin keto karikatura, cenon thelle te drejten e besimit dhe eshte teper fyese"

Eglantina Nasi

Komuniteti Mysliman Shqiptar denon ashper publikimin e karikaturave dhe pamjeve fyese ndaj profetit Muhamed ne mediat daneze. Me kete qendrim, myslimanet shqiptare i jane bashkuar atij qendrimi qe kane mbajtur keto dite myslimanet ne shume vende te botes. "Komuniteti Mysliman Shqiptar denon ashper publikimin e tyre duke e konsideruar kete akt si fyerje te rende dhe provokim i ndjenjave te shenjta te myslimaneve" thuhet ne deklaraten zyrtare te KMSH-se per ceshtjen ne fjale. Sipas drejtuesve te ketij komuniteti fetar ne vendin tone, ata e kuptojme plotesisht lirine dhe te drejten e shprehjes. "Mirepo ky akt i kapercen kufijte e kesaj lirie, sepse luan me dinjitetin e gjithe myslimaneve te cilet sot perbejne nje te pesten e globit duke ofenduar vlerat e tyre me te shenjta" pohojne ata. Duke shtuar se "ofendimi i nje personaliteti si Profeti Muhamed, te cilin e kane vleresuar me levdatat me superlative vete projektuesit e Evropes dhe te vendve nga sot dalin keto karikatura, cenon thelle te drejten e besimit dhe eshte teper fyese". Nderkaq, nuk ngurrojne te shtojne se ky eshte nje akt i ulet edhe per vete vlerat e qyteterimit perendimor, duke perbere nje "akt fyes dhe te ndaluar nga fryma kushtetuese e ketyre vendeve pasi konsiderohet si nxitje e urrejtjes". 

Personaliteti i Muhamedit, nderi yne

Per myslimanet shqiptare, personaliteti i Profetit Muhamed, lidhet ngushte me nderin dhe dinjitetin e cdo besimtari mysliman. dhe ne baze te kesaj, ofendimet ndaj figures se tij, konsiderohen si ofendime ndaj vlerave me te shenjta islame. "Cdo ligj denon sharjen e personave apo shpifjen ndaj tyre e cila nuk mund te llogaritet ne kuader te lirise se te shprehurit, ngase sharja ne kete rast konsiderohet armiqesi ndaj personit tjeter. Fanatizmat kulturore te cdo ane qofshin, dalin jashte respektimit te ketyre normave dhe kontribuojne ne perplasjen e qyteterimeve" shtojne drejtuesit e Komunitetit Mysliman, duke sqaruar ne kete menyre edhe perse kane shkaktuar kontradikta publikimet e ketyre fotove mes vendeve perendimore dhe atyre te Lindjes. 

Pershendetet akti i kryeministrit danez

Nga ana tjeter, Komuniteti Mysliman Shqiptar nuk ka harruar te pershendese edhe aktin qytetar te kryeministrit danez, i cili eshte shprehur se nuk do kishte bere kurre te tilla vizatime."Komuniteti Mysliman e konsideron si nje akt te matur dhe konstruktiv qendrimin e kryeministrit danez duke marre parasysh deklaraten e tij te fundit te percjelle ne KMSH me ane te ambasadorit te Danimarkes ne te cilen thuhet se qeveria daneze denon cdo lloj shprehje, veprim apo shenje si perpjekje per te demonizuar grupet e njerezve mbi bazen e besimit te tyre fetar apo prejardhjes etnike" thuhet ne kete deklarate te KMSH-se. Duke shtuar edhe shprehjen e kryeministrit danez sipas te cilit "une per veten time, nuk do te zgjidhja kurre te pershkruaja simbolet fetare ne kete menyre". Por edhe duke mos mohuar faktin se inspiruesit e ketyre publikimeve, u perkasin grupimeve dhe mendimeve radikale te cilet perpiqen te nxisin lufte dhe percarje ndermjet kulturave te ndryshme. Nderkaq, myslimanet shqiptare vene ne dukje me keqardhje se "keto ofendime shpirterore jane perdorur nga njera ane per te provokuar ndjenjat e mbare myslimaneve dhe nga ana tjeter, po perdoren per te mbeshtetur tezat ekstremiste dashakeqe se lirite themelore te myslimaneve nuk perputhen me vlerat kulturore perendimore". "Me kete rast, iu bejme thirrje myslimaneve qe te mos bien pre e ketyre nxitesve te provokimeve me qellime dashakeqe per Islamin, per te ardhmen e Evropes dhe per paqen ne bote. Qendrimi i myslimaneve duhet te jete i matur. Besimi yne nuk na lejon t'i pergjigjemi ketyre sulmeve me te njejtat arme" perfundon deklarata e Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar. E cila nuk harron edhe te theksoje se nuk duhet lejuar ne asnje menyre qe "te lejohet minimi i iniciatives se dialogut mes kulturave dhe qyteterimeve".

----------


## forum126

*Karikaturat Blasfemike dhe Mesimet Shqiptare*

D&#235;rguar t&#235; Sunday, 05 February @ 11:54:20 CET nga aipr  



Kjo ngjarje ka qene tejet e rendesishme sidomos per shqiptaret, nje nder ishujt e fundit te lumtur ne glob, ku ngacmimet nder-fetare nuk kane prodhuar me shume se polemika mediatike. Eshte e domosdoshme qe ne Shqiperi te mirekuptohet nevoja e respektit per te gjithe individet, domosdoja e kohezionit social te te gjitha grupeve, e intengrimit ne jeten e vendit, pavaresisht orientimit fetar te seicilit.




*Nga Alban BALA*




Gazeta "Jyllands Posten" e Danimarkes ndoshta nuk e dinte as vete se ne &#231;fare ujrash po zhytej naten e shtatorit 2005, kur botoi se pari nje cikel karikaturash me qendrim anti-islam, qe pertallnin profetin Muhammed si nxites te radikalizmit ne boten arabe. Ribotimi i tyre ne janar 2006 nga nje gazete kristiane e Norvegjise do ta kthente kete &#231;eshtje ne nje debat boteror. As falja qe kerkoi gazeta dhe as ndjesa e kryeministrit danez disa dite me pas nuk mund te ngjisin me ate qe u thye. Edhe pse ajo qe u thye, ishte e krisur prej kohesh.

Nese Europianet thone se ketu flitet per te drejten e shprehjes, ata po thone gjysmen e se vertetes. 
Selia e Shenjte e Vatikanit, Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit, kryeministri polak Kazimierz Marcinkiewicz dhe shume zyrtare te tjere te larte boterore e kane quajtur botimin “tejkalim te se drejtes themelore te shprehjes”, “ofeze te papranueshme” dhe madje “provokim”.
Debati kryesor mbi kete &#231;eshtje eshte etik dhe filozofia e tij permblidhet ne duelin mes “te drejtes” dhe “drejtesise”. Perendimi eshte partizan i mbrojtjes se “te drejtes” duke e fokusuar ballancen mbi njesine individuale shoqerore, ndersa hemisfera lindore ne teresi e mbeshtet filozofine e saj tek “drejtesia”- si nocion i pergjegjesive te individit ndaj teresise se njerezve.
Dy shoqerite ne pergjithesi nuk kane jetuar shume larg, ndersa kane shkembyer koncepte dhe parime gjate shekujve. Postulati “Leben und leben lassen” (Jeto dhe ler te jetojne!)apo parimi kantian i lirise “Liria ime mbaron aty ku fillon liria e tjetrit”- parim qe themeloi demokracine liberale perendimore, perbejne reflekse te rendesishme te ketyre shkembimeve kulturore mes dy hapesirave. 
Per kete arsye, ne qofte se diskutimi mbahet ne rrafshin e filozofise se te drejtes, thellimi i “parimit te mbrojtjes se drejtave te individit” nuk mund te shkele “parimin e drejtesise shoqerore”. E kunderta mund te ishte e vertete: “parimi i se drejtes se individit” e perforcon realitetin ku realizohet “drejtesia shoqerore”.
Pra pyetja thjeshtohet: A do te shkelim “te drejten e individit” per te ruajtur “drejtesine per te gjithe”, apo do te pranojme qe “drejtesia e te gjitheve” te cenohet prej tendencave- qofte edhe blasfeme- te “se drejtes” se dikujt per shprehje?
Eshte per te ardhur keq, qe reagimet e vendeve arabe nuk misheruan parimet islame te dinjitetit dhe qetesise, per ta zgjidhur kete konflikt ne nje menyre paqesore, institucionale dhe me rruge juridike. Adresimi i problemeve permes dhunes sjell me vete humbjen e arsyes mes paleve dhe acarime te panevojshme, si&#231; ishte ribotimi i karikaturave nga shtypi europian, ne shenje solidariteti me gazeten daneze dhe ate norvegjeze, qe moren si pergjigje fetwa te paautorizuara ndeshkimore. Leshimi i ketyre fetwa-ve eshte ndaluar nga OKI gjate Samitit te kryetareve te ketyre shteteve ne fund te vitit 2005.
Reagimi fillestar i kancelarive arabe ishte me i afert me qendrimin e ri amerikan ndaj te drejtave te individit, ku ne asnje menyre parandalimi i dhunes eventuale nuk nenkupton represion, por rritje te sigurise per shoqerine ne teresi.
Ne SHBA, nje media e posatshme- “Publishers and Editors” ndreq shkeljet e pavullnetshme te etikes nga gazetat dhe angazhon shkollare te etnokultures dhe religjionit per te shpjeguar- shpesh edhe perpara se ngjarjet te ndodhin- &#231;fare duhet pasur kujdes kur shkruhet apo flitet per nje kulture, etni, fe, pakice apo ngulim.
Te gjithe e dime se vendet arabe jane represive ndaj “lirise se shprehjes”, sidomos ne rrafshin politik. Te gjithe e dime se parimet e se drejtes islame ne Lindjen e Mesme jane shtremberuar per arsye te sundimit personal. Por eshte pjese e kultures islame qe te respektoje fete e tjera, duke pasur ne themel nje parim gjithe-perfshires. 
Nese Europa synon te ndihmoje vendet arabe qe te ndertojne nje realitet mbi lirine e individit, kjo mund te behet pike se pari duke vleresuar parimet universale te islamit autentik, ku lartesohet toleranca, bashkejetesa dhe respekti i ndersjelle. Sipas teorise se Islamit, ai qe mohon nje prej profeteve te &#231;do feje monoteiste, sapo ka mohuar fene e tij. Po ashtu Islami ndalon rreptesisht cenimin e objekteve te kultit te &#231;do feje dhe e ndalon prere &#231;do lloj dhune ne fe’.
Duhen falenderuar gazetat shqiptare qe me mendje te ftohte nuk ju bashkuan ketij aksioni mediatik, ashtu si&#231; vepruan edhe gazetat me te njohura britanike apo media te tjera serioze amerikane.
Ky dyluftim moral i hapur mes dy hemisferave kulturore nuk mund te kete fitues persa kohe qe palet flasin gjuhe te ndryshme kur eshte fjala per respektin dypalesh. Gjuhet e flakeve ne ambasaden daneze vetem sa e thellojne kete hendek.
I vetmi fitues i mundshem i ketij dueli eshte grupi i radikaleve pseudo-islamike, qe deri me sot jane perpjekur te fshehin fytyren e akteve te tyre terroriste pas puritanizmit islam.
Ky grup tani e tutje do ta kete me te lehte te rekrutoje mendje te ngushta, shpirtra te frustruar dhe individe te gjymtuar shoqerisht, per te cilet ne mjedisin perendimor nuk ka me asnje shans per te rifituar nje vend me dinjitet. Sepse identiteti i pare i njeriut eshte dinjiteti i tij.
Presidenti Bush e pohoi edhe ne fjalen e tij te fundit se lufta kunder terrorizmit ne shkalle globale nuk mund te fitohet pa bashkepunimin e muslimaneve. Beteja kryesore qe zhvillon sot perendimi ne krejt Lindjen e Mesme eshte beteja per te fituar besimin e njerezve atje. Botimi i karikaturave anti-islame padashur mbeshteti slloganin e terrorizmit se “lufta kunder tij eshte lufte kunder islamit”.

Kjo ngjarje ka qene tejet e rendesishme sidomos per shqiptaret, nje nder ishujt e fundit te lumtur ne glob, ku ngacmimet nder-fetare nuk kane prodhuar me shume se polemika mediatike. Eshte e domosdoshme qe ne Shqiperi te mirekuptohet nevoja e respektit per te gjithe individet, domosdoja e kohezionit social te te gjitha grupeve, e intengrimit ne jeten e vendit, pavaresisht orientimit fetar te seicilit.


Ne perkasim ketu.


Eshte e rendesishme te behet vend per te gjithe, qe te gjithe te perfshihen me respekt ndaj njeri- tjetrit ne debatin e madh te zhvillimit te Shqiperise ne drejtimin e duhur te integrimit europian dhe euro-atlantik.


Ne kemi qene dhe mbetemi nje aleat i palekundur i lirise, demokracise, paqes dhe perparimit, mbeshtetes te perpjekjeve globale kunder terrorizmit, i cili haptas bie ndesh me parimet islame per ndalimin e gjakderdhjes, vrasjes se te pafajshmeve apo vete-vrasjes.  


Per kete arsye eshte e padyshimte qe Shqiperia eshte dhe mbetet nje shtrat i sigurt i kesaj politike. &#199;do qasje tjeter na ve ne rrezik.

----------


## Arrnubi

*FORUMI MUSLIMAN I SHQIP&#203;RIS&#203;

Deklarat&#235; p&#235;r Shtyp

03.02.2006

Karikaturat daneze ofendojn&#235; ndjenjat e musliman&#235;ve dhe nxisin islamofobin&#235;*

http://www.forumimusliman.org/danezet.html


Forumi Musliman i Shqip&#235;ris&#235; ka m&#235;suar nga nj&#235; num&#235;r burimesh se n&#235; 30
shtator 2005, gazeta daneze Jyllands-Posten ka publikuar 12 karikatura, ku
profeti i islamit, Muhamedi s.a.s. &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rshkruar si terrorist dhe n&#235;
forma t&#235; tjera fyese.

Forumi d&#235;non n&#235; form&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; prer&#235; k&#235;t&#235; akt fyes kund&#235;r islamit dhe
ndjenjave t&#235; musliman&#235;ve, dhe shpreh shqet&#235;simin e tij p&#235;r p&#235;rhapjen e
islamofobis&#235; dhe sulmeve kund&#235;r imazhit t&#235; Islamit edhe n&#235; pjes&#235; t&#235; tjera
t&#235; Evrop&#235;s. Duke v&#235;zhguar natyr&#235;n e karikaturave, Forumi mendon se ato
rr&#235;fejn&#235; nj&#235; qasje raciste dhe islamofobike, e cila p&#235;r fat t&#235; keq shpesh
lexohet n&#235;p&#235;r disa media per&#235;ndimore ndaj Islamit.

&#199;far&#235; shqet&#235;son Forumin m&#235; shum&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; se karikaturat anti-islame jan&#235;
printuar edhe n&#235; disa vende fqinje me Shqip&#235;rin&#235;, si&#231; &#235;sht&#235; Maqedonia,
n&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rditshmet ?Vesti? dhe ?Vreme?. Duke patur parasysh
historit&#235; e gjata t&#235; konflikteve dhe inateve nd&#235;rfetare n&#235; Ballkan q&#235;
p&#235;rs&#235;riten koh&#235; pas kohe, Forumi Musliman i Shqip&#235;ris&#235; i apelon qeveris&#235;
daneze dhe t&#235; tjerave n&#235; BE q&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rmir&#235;sojn&#235; ligjet e tyre kund&#235;r
urrejtjes, dhe sigurojn&#235; q&#235; liria e fjal&#235;s nuk abuzohet nga ata q&#235; duan t&#235;
fyejn&#235; ndjenjat dhe besimet e t&#235; tjer&#235;ve.

N&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n koh&#235;, Forumi Musliman i Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, d&#235;non aktet e dhunshme
q&#235; disa njer&#235;z kan&#235; shfaqur kund&#235;r Danimark&#235;s dhe i apelon musliman&#235;ve
anemban&#235; bot&#235;s, dhe shqiptar&#235;ve n&#235; ve&#231;anti, q&#235; t&#235; tregohen t&#235; matur dhe
kuptojn&#235; diferencat q&#235; ekzistojn&#235; nd&#235;rmjet kulturave tona.

Forumi Musliman i Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, planifikon t&#235; takoj&#235; ambasadorin danez gjat&#235;
jav&#235;s q&#235; vjen, t&#235; cilit do t?i shpreh shqet&#235;simet e m&#235;sip&#235;rme.



FORUMI MUSLIMAN I SHQIP&#203;RIS&#203;
TIRAN&#203;

----------


## Arrnubi

www.bashkesiaislame.net
Kryesia e Bashk&#235;sis&#235; Islame t&#235; Kosov&#235;s
Sh&#235;rbimi p&#235;r informim
Adresa: rr. “Bajram Kelmendi” nr. 84, 10 000 Prishtin&#235;
tel.& fax: +381 38 224 022; 224 024


Prishtin&#235;, 6 shkurt 2006





*Prononcim i Kryesis&#235; s&#235; Bashk&#235;sis&#235; Islame t&#235; Kosov&#235;s me rastin e botimit t&#235; 
disa karikaturave ofenduese ndaj vlerave islame*





Ofendimi dhe p&#235;rdhosja e t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; Allahut t&#235; Gjith&#235;m&#235;shirsh&#235;m p&#235;rmes 
disa karikaturave q&#235; n&#235; sh&#235;njest&#235;r profeti i fundit Muhamedi (a.s.), nga 
aspekti islam ishte i ndaluar. Ky parim islam si&#235; vlen p&#235;r veprimet 
ofenduese kund&#235;r Muhammedit a.s., ne njejt&#235; e trajtojm&#235; edhe kur b&#235;het 
kund&#235;r Isait, Musait, Ibrahimit apo ak&#235;cilit profet. Prandaj, nj&#235; veprim i 
till&#235; duke qen&#235; n&#235; kund&#235;rshtim direkt me normat islame, p&#235;r mysliman&#235;t &#235;sht&#235; 
i papranuesh&#235;m, &#235;sht&#235; ofendues dhe si t&#235; till&#235; e gjykojm&#235;. P&#235;r m&#235; tep&#235;r kur 
nj&#235; veprim i ngjash&#235;m duke e paraqitur Muhammedin a.s. n&#235; form&#235;n q&#235; ai 
asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk e ka pasur dhe skajshm&#235;risht t&#235; papranueshme, nuk mund e mos 
t&#235; konsiderohet si veprim i paramenduesh&#235;m kund&#235;r vlerave t&#235; mir&#235;fillta 
islame. Ne plot&#235;sisht e kuptojm&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235;n dhe lirin&#235; e shprehjes. Mir&#235;po, 
kjo e drejt&#235; nuk duhet t&#235; manifestohet duke i ofenduar vlerat m&#235; t&#235; shenjta 
t&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;ve.
Kryesia e Bashk&#235;sis&#235; Islame t&#235; Kosov&#235;s e kupton revolt&#235;n e mysliman&#235;ve 
gjithandej n&#235;p&#235;r bot&#235; si reagim kund&#235;r ofendimeve ndaj Profetit Muhammed. 
Mir&#235;po, kur revolta merr p&#235;rmasa shkat&#235;rruese dhe keqp&#235;rdoret p&#235;r q&#235;llime t&#235; 
tjera, ajo p&#235;r ne &#235;sht&#235; e papranueshme.
Me k&#235;t&#235; rast dot &#235; theksonim se reagimi i disa organizatave dhe 
asociacioneve t&#235; krishtera lidhur me rastin konkret, t&#235; cil&#235;t e kan&#235; gjykuar 
edhe botimin e karikaturave e edhe veprimin e disa ekstremist&#235;ve, ka qen&#235; me 
vend dhe i drejt&#235; dhe l&#235; t&#235; shpresohet se ekziston d&#235;shir&#235; p&#235;r mir&#235;kuptim 
dhe toleranc&#235; n&#235; mes qytet&#235;rimeve.
Kryesia e Bashk&#235;sis&#235; Islame t&#235; Kosov&#235;s angazhohet q&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235; 
kozmpolitike duhet t&#235; p&#235;rkrahen forcat q&#235; i afrojn&#235; qytet&#235;rimet, t&#235; 
p&#235;rkrah&#235;n orientimet q&#235; njer&#235;zit n&#235; bot&#235; i konsiderojn&#235; v&#235;llez&#235;r t&#235; gjinis&#235; 
njer&#235;zore, e kurrsesi ato forca ekstreme, q&#235;llimi it &#235; cilave &#235;sht&#235; futja e 
konfliktit n&#235; mes t&#235; qytet&#235;rimeve, e q&#235; fatkeq&#235;sisht jo rrall&#235; ato b&#235;hen 
edhe n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; fes&#235;. P&#235;r m&#235; tep&#235;r, ne nuk guxojm&#235; t&#235; lejojm&#235; q&#235; nj&#235; 
ekstremiz&#235;m t&#235; luftohet me nj&#235; ekstremiz&#235;m tjet&#235;r.

----------


## Arrnubi

*Fajin e ka parajsa*

Pik&#235;risht n&#235; k&#235;to dit&#235; t&#235; ballafaqimit midis dinjitetit musliman dhe fjal&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235; mediatike &#235;sht&#235; e domosdoshme p&#235;r tu th&#235;n&#235; se Islami, si fe e paqes me Zotin, padyshim q&#235; i jep t&#235; drejt&#235; mbrojtjes s&#235; dinjitetit t&#235; profet&#235;ve dhe njerzve  q&#235; p&#235;rfaq&#235;sojn&#235; vlerat dhe moralet e tyre.Midis rrug&#235;s s&#235; mbrojtjes s&#235; dinjitetit njerzor dhe dhun&#235;s kund&#235;r ambasadave dhe objekteve politike nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare, Islami e p&#235;rcakton qart&#235; rrug&#235;n e tij t&#235; mesme.Rrug&#235; e cila as nuk hesht p&#235;rpara padrejt&#235;sis&#235; dhe kalimit t&#235; kufijve t&#235; fjal&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235; porse as nuk predikon metoda t&#235; dhunshme p&#235;r zgjidhjen e problemeve.

S.X

&#203;sht&#235; shqet&#235;sues fakti se analiza e S.Huntigtonit p&#235;r “P&#235;rplasjen e Civilizimeve” po vihet n&#235; zbatim nga media dhe individ&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;t m&#235; shum&#235; se cdo kush tjet&#235;r duhet t&#235; nd&#235;rgjegj&#235;sohen se kjo nuk i sjell dobi askujt, p&#235;rkundrazi con n&#235; pasiguri t&#235; mir&#235;q&#235;nies shoq&#235;rore.Skenat e tipit “liria e fjal&#235;s” jan&#235; t&#235; shumta.Nuk do leja pa p&#235;rmendur fjalimin, para fatkeq&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; Katrin&#235;s. Nj&#235; senator amerikan p&#235;rmend “Bombardim ndaj Mek&#235;s”. Shum&#235; musliman&#235; u trondit&#235;n nga fakti i d&#235;shir&#235;s p&#235;r tu shprehur lirsh&#235;m nga nj&#235; senator pavarsisht se e p&#235;rtyp&#235;n deklarat&#235;n  qet&#235;sisht me lutje nga thell&#235;sia e shpirtit.
Mir&#235;po nuk do mjaftonte kjo, kur papritmas mediat bot&#235;rore shkruajn&#235; p&#235;r p&#235;rdhosjen e kuranit n&#235; burgjet amerikane.Musliman&#235;t  menduan t&#235; protestojn&#235; but&#235;sisht .Cdo kush i v&#235;n&#235; p&#235;rball&#235; k&#235;tyre fakteve do t&#235; kishte deklaruar se kjo nuk &#235;sht&#235; liri fjale apo veprimi, por abuzim me ndjenjat e musliman&#235;ve.Ky shekull i quajtur shekulli i laicitetit, do  vendoste n&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n pozit&#235; Vatikanin i cili shpreh se “Kodi i Davincit” i kalon shkall&#235;t e respektimit ndaj religjonit.T&#235; nj&#235;jtin reagim kishte dhe klasa politike shqiptare ndaj humorit t&#235; Agron Llakaj n&#235; rolin e Pap&#235;s.
T&#235; gjith&#235; k&#235;to reagime q&#235;ndrojn&#235; gjithmon&#235; brenda nocionit “liria jote p&#235;rfundon aty ku fillon liria e tjetrit” pavarsisht se t&#235; tjer&#235;t e thyen at&#235;. Mir&#235;po si duket zemrat emocionale t&#235; fetar&#235;ve nuk do ta pranonin posht&#235;rimin dhe vazhdim&#235;sin&#235; e tij.
Problemi i fundit ndaj karikaturave t&#235; profetit Muhamed a.s jo vet&#235;m ngjall&#235;n urretje dhe neveri, por pasojat e tyre shkuan dhe m&#235; tutje.Pa dashur t&#235; analizoj dhun&#235;n ndaj instuticioneve, analist&#235;t dhe shkrimtar&#235; u mor&#235;n m&#235; shum&#235; me pronarin e mallit se sa me hajdutin.

A mos vall&#235; ishin musliman&#235;t ata q&#235; e kan&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; fajin pse u fyen !? 
Mir&#235;po shpesh her&#235; jemi m&#235;suar q&#235;  fajin e ka parajsa.

Nuk do mjaftonte karikaturat e paraqitura n&#235; gazet&#235;n daneze por sigurisht me dashje k&#235;to karikatura ribotohen dhe n&#235; gazetat spanjolle, gjermane dhe italiane.Shk&#235;ndij&#235;n e “elektricitetit” e hapi danimarka pavarsisht se nuk mund t&#235; faj&#235;sohet i t&#235;r&#235; vendi  p&#235;r shkak t&#235; disa bindjeve radikale dhe ektremiste t&#235; disa qarqeve q&#235; duan ta cojne ujin p&#235;rher&#235; tek mulliri i bluarjes.Imagjinoni pak sikur kjo gj&#235; t&#235; kishte ndodhur me “simetizmin”.Do ishin b&#235;r&#235; 10 p&#235;rkujtimore Holokaustike . Nuk besoj se ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r komente.Porse &#235;sht&#235; e drejta ime q&#235; t&#235; mendoj p&#235;r gazeta t&#235; tilla q&#235; ndonjeher&#235; k&#235;to lajme i p&#235;rdorin si mjete marketingu dhe ndonj&#235;her&#235; t&#235; ngacmuara nga inteligjenca t&#235; ndryshme.Pik&#235;risht ripublikimi i karikaturave sikur i hudhi benzin&#235; zjarrit m&#235; shum&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; vazhduar m&#235; tymin e tij n&#235; lindjen e mesme.N&#235;se dikush mendon se duhet t&#235; exportojm&#235; demokraci p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rhapur fjal&#235;n e lir&#235; dhe pastaj me k&#235;t&#235; fjal&#235; t&#235; ofendojm&#235; vendet “demokratike” &#235;sht&#235; krejt&#235;sisht gabim.Lirin&#235; &#235; fjal&#235;s dhe veprimit duhet t&#235; p&#235;rdoren vet&#235;m p&#235;r dobin&#235; e njerzimit dhe jo p&#235;r t&#235; ofenduar, ose p&#235;r t&#235; mbrojtur homoseksualizmin me ligje dhe mentalitete.Ky &#235;sht&#235; koncepti hyjnor Islam i cili d&#235;shiron p&#235;r njeriu vet&#235;m  t&#235; mir&#235;n.

Mir&#235;po kjo ishte e t&#235;ra jasht&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;.Dhe si p&#235;r cudi ne si eksportues lajmesh dhe mendimesh e fusim problemin n&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235; ton&#235; padashur ti b&#235;jm&#235; kujt mir&#235; apo keq.Servilizmi e merr problemin dhe e trajton n&#235; mynyrat e tij cuditb&#235;r&#235;se sikurse arab&#235;t jetojn&#235; n&#235; h&#235;n&#235; dhe shqiptar&#235;t n&#235; tok&#235;.Megjith&#235;se shum&#235; politikan&#235;, standart  vler&#235;simi kan&#235; Amerik&#235;n, por prap&#235; ato e thyejn&#235; k&#235;t&#235; standart duke e ditur mir&#235; q&#235; Amerika dhe Europa d&#235;shirojn&#235; marr&#235;dh&#235;nie t&#235; mira tregtare me k&#235;to vende.Sigurisht kam nd&#235;rmend dokumentarin  e Michael Moore 9/11 .E pra t&#235; ndodhura para servilizmit politik dhe atij gjeopolitik, shume t&#235; vet&#235;quajtur analist&#235; d&#235;shirojn&#235; q&#235; hendekun e civilizimeve ta hapin m&#235; shum&#235; dhe ju duket sikur i kan&#235; lyer me parfum kur i p&#235;rmend konferenc&#235;n Islamike.Gazeta e p&#235;rditshme shqiptare, “Sherbimi Inteligjent “Express” p&#235;rdor dicitura t&#235; cuditshme me sens k&#235;rc&#235;nues duke perifrazuar at&#235; g&#235;njesht&#235;r q&#235; mundohen ta kthejn&#235; n&#235; realitet, q&#235; p&#235;rvec k&#235;naq&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; p&#235;rplasjeve t&#235; civilizimeve bot&#235;rore t&#235; ndihmojn&#235; dhe n&#235; p&#235;rplasjen midis tabor&#235;ve t&#235; sajuar, “radikal&#235;ve” dhe ato “moderator&#235;ve”.Nuk &#235;sht&#235; hera e par&#235; q&#235; k&#235;to tabor&#235; p&#235;rdoren p&#235;r q&#235;llime skandaloze .M&#235; e cuditshmja &#235;sht&#235; se musliman&#235;t shqiptar&#235; gjenden p&#235;rher&#235; n&#235; mes dhe pran&#235; lajmeve  terrorizuese t&#235; lindjes s&#235; mesme.Dhe nuk mjaftojn&#235; traktet q&#235; p&#235;rhap ndonj&#235; e p&#235;rditshme mediatike, as atmosfer&#235;s festive t&#235; TV... p&#235;r Bajram, por sajesat e sinkronuzuara me nd&#235;rthurje Shqip&#235;ri-Lindje jan&#235; aq t&#235; qarta sa mjaftojn&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; l&#235;n&#235; shenj&#235; psikologjike tek lexuesi shqiptar pavarsisht  se montuesi &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rfundimet e diplomimit p&#235;r master n&#235; ....

Nuk ngelet pa theksuar se “medaljen e nderit” t&#235; afrimitetit midis lindje-per&#235;ndim q&#235; Turqia d&#235;shiron ta marri duke hyr&#235; n&#235; komunitetin Europian, Shqip&#235;ris&#235; ia vari fatmir&#235;sisht ministri Spanjoll. Mir&#235;po ne Shqiptar&#235;t jemi m&#235;suar q&#235; medaljet t&#235; na i dhurojn&#235; mbas vdekjes, ose t&#235; na lusin tre her&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235; gj&#235; .Ndonj&#235;her&#235; d&#235;shirojm&#235; q&#235; medaljen ta konvertojm&#235; me nderin, emrin, por dhe me p&#235;rkat&#235;sin&#235; fetare.Ky &#235;sht&#235; striptizmi i fundit shpirt&#235;ror q&#235; ka dal&#235; n&#235; mod&#235;, dhe si ndjek&#235;s t&#235; mod&#235;s filluan ta praktikojn&#235; politikan&#235;t  amator&#235; dhe ato “profesionist&#235;”.

Shqiptar&#235;t nuk e kan&#235; zakon ta shkelin t&#235; mir&#235;n m&#235; k&#235;mb&#235;, dhe as ta nd&#235;rrojn&#235; monoteizmin me paganiz&#235;m. Shqiptar&#235;t nuk e kan&#235; zakon t&#235; p&#235;rdorin dhun&#235; .Ato i ngren&#235; duart lart nga qielli dhe k&#235;rkojn&#235; udh&#235;zim dh&#235; mir&#235;si.Ato nuk i ofendojn&#235; njerzit e ditur sidomos profet&#235;t e Zotit.Sepse profet&#235;t i nd&#235;rtuan civilizimet p&#235;r tu zhvilluar shoq&#235;ria njerzore .

T&#235; gjith&#235; e dim&#235; q&#235; “Dielli” lind n&#235; lindje dhe per&#235;ndon ne per&#235;ndim.P&#235;r t&#235; ka nevoj&#235; cdo gjalles&#235; dhe sidomos populli shqiptar.Q&#235; tua ndricoj&#235; shpirtat me besim, mendjet me arsyetim,dhe trupin me past&#235;rti.I verb&#235;ri e mohon diellin por kjo nuk do t&#235; thot&#235; q&#235; nuk ka diell.

S.X

----------


## Arrnubi

*Dedikuar Te dashurit te Zotit,  profetit Muhamed a.s.*



* 100 Figurat me te shquara te historise njerzore!* 
* Dashuria ndaj Allahut dhe Muhamedit a.s* 
* Perandori Herakli dhe Profeti Muhamed (s)(628 e.s.)* 

* Pse ishte i derguar Muhamedi (a.s)-!? * 
* Muhamedi a.s n&#235; Bib&#235;l * 
* Profeti Muhamed a.s. n&#235; Hinduiz&#235;m  * 

* Nektari i vulosur i xhenetit * 
* Te njihemi me profetin Muhammed.* 
* Historia e Profetit Muhamed a.s. * 


* Logjika historike dhe p&#235;rmasa tejhistorike  * 
* Si u huaj por i juaji? * 
* Jeta dhe veprat e Profetit Muhamed a.s*

----------


## Arrnubi

*Qeveris&#235; Daneze leter*

Feja Islame i respekton lirit&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r se &#231;do ligj dhe religjion. I D&#235;rguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, na ka m&#235;suar t’i respektojm&#235; lirit&#235; dhe t&#235; drejtat e t&#235; tjer&#235;ve, ti pranojm&#235; parimet e negocimit t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh, t&#235; k&#235;mbejm&#235; pik&#235;pamjet si dhe t&#235; pranojm&#235; argumentimin e sakt&#235; dhe t&#235; drejt&#235;.

Nj&#235; prej bazamenteve themelore t&#235; liris&#235; &#235;sht&#235; respektimi i drejtave njer&#235;zore dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; shkak jemi t&#235; befasuar me qeverin&#235; daneze e cila lejon publikimin e g&#235;njeshtrave dhe shtremb&#235;rive lidhur me t&#235; D&#235;rguarin, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

Me &#231;far&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235;, n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; drejtave t&#235; njeriut, lejohet sulmi me fyerje dhe ofendim kund&#235;r njeriut, prind&#235;rve t&#235; tij dhe familjes s&#235; tij? M&#235; i madh &#235;sht&#235; gabimi me an&#235; t&#235; cilit lejohet fyerja dhe ofendimi i njeriut me sulmin q&#235; i b&#235;het t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; tij si dhe parimeve t&#235; besimit q&#235; ai e pason.

Islami t&#235;r&#235;sisht refuzon ofendimin profet&#235;ve. Musliman&#235;t e kan&#235; t&#235; ndaluar &#231;do lloj t&#235; ofendimit ndaj profet&#235;ve q&#235; u p&#235;rkasin religjioneve qiellore. Nga ana tjet&#235;r publikimin e g&#235;njeshtrave t&#235; tilla rreth krijes&#235;s m&#235; t&#235; nderuar njer&#235;zore, t&#235; d&#235;rguarin m&#235;shir&#235; p&#235;r bot&#235;t si dhe t&#235; d&#235;rguarin e fundit e konsiderojm&#235; si akt i ul&#235;t q&#235; ngacmon ndjenjat e &#231;do besimtari. Mbyllja e syve para sulmeve q&#235; i b&#235;hen t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; All-llahut &#235;sht&#235; shkelja m&#235; e madhe e drejtave t&#235; njeriut dhe u p&#235;rkon atyre q&#235; promovojn&#235; urrejtjen dhe konfliktet nd&#235;rfetare si dhe ndikon n&#235; thellimin e shkaqeve t&#235; terrorizmit.

N&#235;se qeveria daneze nuk i pranon k&#235;to gj&#235;ra e ka p&#235;r detyr&#235; t&#235; ndalon dhe lufton sulmet e tilla q&#235; i b&#235;hen t&#235; D&#235;rguarit dhe sulmet e tilla t&#235; mos i konsideron liri e shprehjes. Liria asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk lejon cenimin e t&#235; drejtave t&#235; tjer&#235;ve. Mbjellja e urrejtjes dhe armiq&#235;sis&#235; ndaj islamit dhe musliman&#235;ve &#235;sht&#235; larg &#231;do logjikimi dhe veprimi t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh dhe si e till&#235; nuk i ka hije nj&#235; shtetit q&#235; pretendon zbatimin parimeve t&#235; drejt&#235;sis&#235;.

Insistimi i qeveris&#235; suaj t’i shkel t&#235; drejtat e musliman&#235;ve do t&#235; nxit nd&#235;rmarrjen e hapave p&#235;r bojkotimin e prodhimeve daneze si dhe thirrje publike q&#235; &#231;do musliman t&#235; b&#235;n nj&#235; gj&#235; t&#235; till&#235;.

----------


## Arrnubi

*FYERJA E PEJGAMBERIT T&#203; ISLAMIT P&#203;RT&#203;RIN&#203; PYETJEN: KUSH K&#203; PO E URREN!?* 


e h&#235;n&#235; , 30 janar 2006 

Esh Sharkul Evset (Lindja e Mesme): Goditja trondit&#235;se e karikaturave t&#235; pahijshme e t&#235; tepruara daneze, t&#235; cilat ofendojn&#235; Pejgamberin e Islamit duke e p&#235;rqeshur at&#235; dhe degraduar &#231;do gj&#235; q&#235; e p&#235;rfaq&#235;son at&#235;, nuk duhet t&#235; kaloj&#235; pa u ndalur n&#235; t&#235;, t&#235; marrim m&#235;sim dhe t&#235; nxjerrim nj&#235; p&#235;rfundim. Ngase, kjo konsiston me modelin e disa qeverive dhe elitave t&#235; Per&#235;ndimit n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235;n e trajtimit t&#235; Islamit, si dhe me m&#235;nyr&#235;n e reagimit t&#235; pal&#235;ve islame kund&#235;r sulmeve n&#235; akiden dhe Pejgamberin e tyre.
P&#235;rmbledhja e rastit n&#235; fjal&#235; t&#235; shkurtra &#235;sht&#235;: M&#235; dat&#235;n 30 t&#235; shtatorit t&#235; kaluar (2005) gazeta “Jullands Posten”, e cila &#235;sht&#235; gazeta ditore m&#235; e p&#235;rhapura n&#235; Danimark&#235;, publikoi 12 karikatura t&#235; Pejgamberit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, q&#235; m&#235; s&#235; paku mund t&#235; p&#235;rshkruhen se ato jan&#235; t&#235; pahijshme, t&#235; paturpshme, t&#235; ul&#235;ta, vulgare dhe ofenduese n&#235; skajin m&#235; t&#235; larg&#235;t. Gazeta bashk&#235; me k&#235;to vizatime publikoi edhe nj&#235; koment t&#235; kryeredaktorit t&#235; saj, i cili p&#235;rmes tij shpreh habin&#235; dhe d&#235;nimin (urrejtjen dhe mospajtimin) p&#235;r shenjt&#235;rin&#235; e madh&#235;rishme q&#235; musliman&#235;t ia kushtojn&#235; Pejgamberit t&#235; tyre, gj&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n ai e konsideron goditje nga “Marr&#235;zia e fshehur pas megalomanive”, dhe burri i bot&#235;s th&#235;rret, n&#235; komentin e tij, n&#235; forcimin e guximit p&#235;r t&#235; thyer k&#235;t&#235; “tabu” p&#235;rmes rrug&#235;s s&#235; zbulimit (demaskimit) t&#235; asaj q&#235; ai e quan “Historia e err&#235;t” e Pejgamberit t&#235; Islamit, dhe prezentimin e tij mas&#235;s s&#235; gjer&#235; n&#235; form&#235;n e tij t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; (e shprehur p&#235;rmes vizatimeve t&#235; publikuara).
Publikimi i karikaturave shkaktoi gj&#235;m&#235; t&#235; madhe dhe tronditje shqet&#235;suese te musliman&#235;t q&#235; jetojn&#235; n&#235; Danimark&#235; (180 mij&#235;, q&#235; p&#235;rb&#235;jn&#235; 3 % t&#235; popullat&#235;s 5,4 milion&#235; banor&#235 :shkelje syri: . Kjo poashtu b&#235;ri jehon&#235; edhe n&#235; mesin e p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesve t&#235; vendeve islame n&#235; Kopenhag&#235;, ku 11 diplomat&#235; prej tyre organizuan nj&#235; mbledhje lidhur me rastin dhe mor&#235;n nj&#235; vendim q&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; prej gazet&#235;s n&#235; fjal&#235; p&#235;r t’u k&#235;rkuar falje musliman&#235;ve p&#235;r fyerjen e Pejgamberit t&#235; tyre. Por, kryeredaktori i saj refuzoi nj&#235; gj&#235; t&#235; till&#235;, dhe m&#235; pas k&#235;ta k&#235;rkuan takim me kryeministrin danez p&#235;r ta informuar lidhur me rastin dhe p&#235;r ta paraqitur protest&#235;n e tyre p&#235;r publikimin e vizatimeve t&#235; tilla, por edhe ai refuzoi pranimin e tyre nga ana e tij dhe ua b&#235;ri me dije nga zyra e tij se kjo &#231;&#235;shtje ka t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; me lirin&#235; e t&#235; shprehurit t&#235; lir&#235; n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n nuk nd&#235;rhyn&#235; qeveria, madje iu &#235;sht&#235; th&#235;n&#235; se mund t&#235; drejtohen te gjykata n&#235;se d&#235;shirojn&#235;. Kur mori vesh sekretari i p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m i Organizat&#235;s Konferenca Islamike, Dr. Ekmeluddin Ihsan Oglu, d&#235;rgoi menj&#235;her&#235; disa shkresa zyrtare kryeministrit t&#235; Danimark&#235;s dhe p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sve n&#235; Unionin Evropian dhe n&#235; Organizat&#235;n Evropiane p&#235;r Siguri dhe Bashk&#235;punim duke i ftuar ata q&#235; t&#235; nd&#235;rhyjn&#235; p&#235;r ndaljen e ekspedit&#235;s sulmuese e t&#235; urrejtjes kund&#235;r musliman&#235;ve dhe p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; nj&#235; q&#235;ndrim t&#235; prer&#235; ndaj fyerjeve q&#235; po b&#235;hen kund&#235;r Pejgamberit t&#235; tyre. Pika boshte e p&#235;rgjigjeve q&#235; i mori, e ve&#231;an&#235;risht prej kryeministrit danez, ishte se &#231;&#235;shtja ka t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; me lirin&#235; e t&#235; shprehurit q&#235; p&#235;rb&#235;n nj&#235; baz&#235; themelore t&#235; demokracis&#235; daneze dhe k&#235;rkesa p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; nj&#235; q&#235;ndrim t&#235; prer&#235; konsiderohet e refuzuar. N&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n koh&#235; l&#235;viz&#235;n edhe ambasador&#235;t e vendeve islame n&#235; Gjenev&#235;, b&#235;n&#235; ankes&#235; n&#235; zyr&#235;n e p&#235;rfaq&#235;sis&#235; diplomatike p&#235;r t&#235; drejtat e njeriut n&#235; kryeqytetin zviceran, duke shprehur n&#235; t&#235; q&#235;ndrimin e gazet&#235;s daneze me nxitjet e saja n&#235; raciz&#235;m dhe urrejtje kund&#235;r musliman&#235;ve. Kjo zyr&#235; pranoi ankes&#235;n dhe vendosi p&#235;r t&#235; hulumtuar rastin dhe p&#235;rgatitjen e deklaratave lidhur me problemin, gj&#235;ra k&#235;to q&#235; duhej t&#235; kryheshin deri m&#235; 24 t&#235; k&#235;tij muaji (janar 2006). &#199;&#235;shtja ka hyr&#235; edhe n&#235; agjend&#235;n e pun&#235;ve t&#235; Lig&#235;s Islame, e cila &#235;sht&#235; mbajtur n&#235; Meke m&#235; 7 t&#235; dhjetorit t&#235; kaluar (2005), dhe n&#235; baz&#235; t&#235; k&#235;saj, nj&#235; prej rekomandimeve t&#235; konferenc&#235;s shpreh shqet&#235;simin ndaj ekspeditave n&#235; fush&#235;n informative n&#235; d&#235;m t&#235; Islamit dhe Pejgamberit t&#235; musliman&#235;ve, dhe ua b&#235;n&#235; me dije p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sve t&#235; t&#235; gjitha qeverive q&#235; duhet t&#235; garantohet siguria dhe respektimi i feve t&#235; ndryshme e t&#235; mos lejojn&#235; shfryt&#235;zimin e liris&#235; s&#235; t&#235; shprehurit t&#235; lir&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rdoret n&#235; ofendimin e feve dhe shenjt&#235;rive. Pas tre muaj indiference e t&#235; heshtjes, menj&#235;her&#235; pas shp&#235;rthimeve q&#235; ndodh&#235;n n&#235; Lond&#235;r, mandatari legjislativ i Unionit Evropian Franko Fratini i komentoi vizatimet p&#235;rqesh&#235;se (karikaturat) duke th&#235;n&#235; se publikimi i tyre nuk ka qen&#235; pun&#235; e men&#231;ur duke pasur parasysh se kjo rrit urrejtjen dhe nxit ekstremizmin n&#235; Evrop&#235;. P&#235;rderisa k&#235;mbeheshin shkresat n&#235; mes t&#235; pal&#235;ve t&#235; ndryshme, 22 ambasador&#235; danez&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t shumica e tyre kan&#235; punuar n&#235; vendet arabe, e kritikuan q&#235;ndrimin e qeveris&#235; s&#235; vendit t&#235; tyre lidhur me k&#235;t&#235; problem. Nj&#235; delegacion i musliman&#235;ve t&#235; Danimark&#235;s, q&#235; p&#235;rfaq&#235;sonin 21 qendra islame dhe organizata t&#235; ndryshme, b&#235;ri nj&#235; vizit&#235; n&#235; Kairo, ku u takuan edhe me Shejhun e Ez’herit dhe me sekretarin e p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m t&#235; Lig&#235;s s&#235; Shteteve Arabe. Ministrat e jasht&#235;m t&#235; vendeve arabe kritikuan q&#235;ndrimin indiferent dhe mohues t&#235; qeveris&#235; daneze ndaj fyerjes q&#235; i &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; Pejgamberit t&#235; Islamit. Sekretari i p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m i Konferenc&#235;s Islamike nuk sheh zgjidhje tjet&#235;r, p&#235;rve&#231; q&#235; t&#235; merret nj&#235; q&#235;ndrim faktik dhe i vendosur dhe t’i d&#235;rgohet nj&#235; not&#235; protest&#235; dhe shprehje e hidh&#235;rimit qeveris&#235; s&#235; Danimark&#235;s, e cila me k&#235;t&#235; rast &#235;sht&#235; treguar e painteresuar dhe indiferente, andaj p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; shkak vendos q&#235; t&#235; shpall bojkotin e Organizat&#235;s Konferenca Islamike ndaj projektit danez q&#235; parashihej t&#235; mbahej nj&#235; ekspozit&#235; e madhe me emrin “Impresione nga Lindja e Mesme” ku nj&#235; pjes&#235; t&#235; shpenzimeve t&#235; t&#235; cilit do t’i mbulonte qeveria e Kopenhag&#235;s, nd&#235;rsa pjes&#235;n tjet&#235;r ta mbulonin vendet arabe (t&#235; Gjirit Persik). Dr. Ekmeluddin Oglu d&#235;rgoi nj&#235; shkres&#235; me k&#235;t&#235; p&#235;rmbajtje n&#235; adres&#235; t&#235; organeve kompetente n&#235; Kopenhag&#235; duke i informuar se Organizata Konferenca Islamike ka k&#235;rkuar prej t&#235; gjith&#235; an&#235;tar&#235;ve bojkotin e projektit n&#235; shenj&#235; proteste p&#235;r q&#235;ndrimin zyrtar t&#235; vendit t&#235; tyre ndaj fyerjes s&#235; Pejgamberit t&#235; Islamit.
N&#235; fund, pas t&#235;r&#235; k&#235;tyre zhvillimeve, kryeministri i Danimark&#235;s e preku k&#235;t&#235; tem&#235; n&#235; deklarat&#235;n e tij me rastin e Vitit t&#235; Ri, t&#235; cil&#235;n e transmetoi televizioni, ku tha se qeveria e tij d&#235;non &#231;do shprehje apo sjellje q&#235; d&#235;mton ndjenjat e cilitdo grup t&#235; njer&#235;zve q&#235; mb&#235;shteten n&#235; trash&#235;gimin&#235; fetare a racore. Me k&#235;t&#235; gjest t&#235; vog&#235;l zyrtar&#235;t n&#235; Kopenhag&#235; menduan se u b&#235; ndreqja e gabimit dhe barazimi i &#231;&#235;shtjes. Por, &#231;do njeri me ndjenja t&#235; sh&#235;ndosha e heton se plaga &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e madhe dhe m&#235; e thell&#235; se sa t&#235; sh&#235;rohet me fjal&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rgjithshme e t&#235; thata.
N&#235; an&#235;n tjet&#235;r, disa organizata islame n&#235; Danimark&#235; ngrit&#235;n akuza kund&#235;r gazet&#235;s, e cila mb&#235;shtet fyerjen e ndyr&#235; kund&#235;r Pejgamberit Muhammed sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem. Mir&#235;po, kryeprokurori e refuzoi &#231;&#235;shtjen duke u shprehur se publikimi i vizatimeve karikaturiste &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; liris&#235; s&#235; t&#235; shprehurit t&#235; lir&#235;, gj&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n e mbron ligji. N&#235; koh&#235;n kur p&#235;rmendej kryeredaktori i gazet&#235;s “Jullands Posten” n&#235;p&#235;r deklarata e vendime, afirmimi i tij i dha guxim gazet&#235;s krishtere n&#235; nj&#235; qytet tjet&#235;r q&#235; n&#235; tirazhin e “Magazine Net” t&#235; ripublikoj&#235; t&#235; 12 karikaturat, e me k&#235;t&#235; t&#235; shkall&#235;zoj&#235; ekspedit&#235;n e p&#235;rqeshjes s&#235; ndyr&#235; ndaj Pejgamberit t&#235; musliman&#235;ve dhe fes&#235; s&#235; tyre. Dosja ende vazhdon t&#235; jet&#235; e hapur, musliman&#235;t e Danimark&#235;s e kontestuan vendimin e kryeprokurorit dhe k&#235;rkuan t&#235;rheqjen e tij, konsultimet vazhdojn&#235; t&#235; b&#235;hen mes p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesve t&#235; vendeve islame n&#235; Gjenev&#235; dhe n&#235; Organizat&#235;n UNESCO, dhe ende nuk dihet se &#231;far&#235; do t&#235; jet&#235; q&#235;ndrimi i k&#235;tyre p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesve lidhur me rastin.
Ajo q&#235; na habit dhe na b&#235;n t&#235; ndihemi t&#235; fyer nuk &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m se nj&#235; person apo program (qark) informativ sulmon Pejgamberin e Islamit dhe shenjt&#235;rit&#235; e musliman&#235;ve, sepse fanatik&#235;t, keqdash&#235;sit dhe njer&#235;zit e nj&#235;ansh&#235;m ekzistojn&#235; n&#235; &#231;do shoq&#235;ri, madje n&#235; Per&#235;ndim ata jan&#235; shum&#235;, sidomos kur ka t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; me &#231;&#235;shtjen islame. &#203;sht&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; t&#235; ardhur keq q&#235; z&#235;rat e tyre dominojn&#235; mbi z&#235;rat e njer&#235;zve t&#235; men&#231;ur e t&#235; drejt&#235; nga intelektual&#235;t e Per&#235;ndimit. Por, ajo q&#235; na habit dhe na b&#235;n t&#235; ndihemi t&#235; fyer, madje n&#235; mas&#235; t&#235; theksuar, &#235;sht&#235; m&#235;nyra e t&#235; sjellurit t&#235; qeveris&#235; dhe gjykat&#235;s n&#235; Danimark&#235; ku q&#235;ndrimi i tyre duhet t&#235; jet&#235; i zhveshur nga tendencat dhe absurditeti, shprehja e tyre duhet t’u p&#235;rmbahet kritereve t&#235; drejt&#235;sis&#235; dhe k&#235;rkesave t&#235; interesit t&#235; p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m. Nuk &#235;sht&#235; e v&#235;rtet&#235; se p&#235;rqeshja dhe sulmi n&#235; Pejgamberin e Islamit dhe n&#235; simbolet e musliman&#235;ve mund t&#235; llogaritet n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; ushtrimit t&#235; liris&#235; s&#235; t&#235; shprehurit, ngase sipas asaj q&#235; kemi m&#235;suar n&#235; studimin e ligjit nuk ka liri absolute, p&#235;rve&#231; asaj q&#235; ka t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; me lirin&#235; e bindjes dhe t&#235; t&#235; menduarit. Nd&#235;rsa, t&#235; shprehurit &#235;sht&#235; norm&#235; morale shoq&#235;rore me t&#235; cilin merret &#231;do sistem, por edhe e hedh posht&#235; n&#235; cil&#235;ndo shoq&#235;ri t&#235; civilizuar. Tek ekspert&#235;t e ligjit n&#235; sistemin anglosakson dhe n&#235; at&#235; latin, duke mos p&#235;rmendur Sheriatin Islam, rreth liris&#235; s&#235; t&#235; shprehurit, parashihet me ligj mbrojtja e tij p&#235;rderisa i sh&#235;rben &#231;far&#235;do &#231;&#235;shtjeje t&#235; dobishme shoq&#235;rore, apo q&#235; nuk paraqet k&#235;rc&#235;nim a rrezik p&#235;r t&#235; tjer&#235;t. N&#235; Gjykat&#235;n Kushtetuese Supreme t&#235; SHBA-ve ka vendime e masa gjyq&#235;sore t&#235; shpeshta n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; aspekt, teksti i p&#235;rs&#235;ritur n&#235; k&#235;to vendime tregon se liria e t&#235; shprehurit &#235;sht&#235; e mbrojtur p&#235;rderisa ajo p&#235;rmban minimumin e interesave t&#235; dobishme shoq&#235;rore, e q&#235; n&#235; gjuh&#235;n angleze shkruan: “A minimum of social redeaming value”. &#199;do ligj d&#235;non sharjen e personave apo shpifjen ndaj tyre, e cila nuk mund t&#235; llogaritet n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; liris&#235; s&#235; t&#235; shprehurit, ngase sharja n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast &#235;sht&#235; armiq&#235;si ndaj personit tjet&#235;r. Bazuar n&#235; k&#235;t&#235;, d&#235;nimi p&#235;r sharjen e Pejgamberit t&#235; Islamit, n&#235; pejgamberll&#235;kun dhe n&#235; shpalljen e t&#235; cilit besojn&#235; &#231;ereku (1/4) i banor&#235;ve t&#235; globit tok&#235;sor, duhet t&#235; jet&#235; m&#235; i r&#235;nd&#235;. Kur bisedoja p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; me dr. Ahmed Kemal Ebu Mexhd, i cili &#235;sht&#235; ekspert ligjor nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar, p&#235;rkrahu faktin q&#235; p&#235;rmenda dhe shtoi se edhe po t&#235; pranonim se nuk ekzistojn&#235; tekste ligjore n&#235; kushtetut&#235;n e Danimark&#235;s p&#235;r t&#235; d&#235;nuar veprimet e turpshme t&#235; gazet&#235;s, megjithat&#235; ekzistojn&#235; disa parime dhe obligime morale e politike q&#235; i detyron kompetent&#235;t n&#235; shtet q&#235; t&#235; d&#235;nojn&#235; nj&#235; gjest t&#235; till&#235;, duke u nisur edhe nga kujdesi p&#235;r mbrojtjen e bindjeve fetare si dhe ruajtjen e frym&#235;s tolerante t&#235; kulturave t&#235; llojllojshme.
Dr. Ebu Mexhd shtoi se mosmarrja e nj&#235; q&#235;ndrimi t&#235; qart&#235; e t&#235; prer&#235; nga ana e qeveris&#235; s&#235; Danimark&#235;s ndaj sulmit n&#235; Pejgamberin e Islamit hap der&#235;n e shum&#235; t&#235; k&#235;qijave, prej tyre hapja e dyerve t&#235; gj&#235;ra t&#235; luft&#235;rave kulturore e ideologjike q&#235; nuk sjellin dobi p&#235;r ask&#235;nd, &#231;&#235;shtje kjo q&#235; nxit dhe krijon nj&#235; klim&#235; t&#235; shk&#235;putjes s&#235; marr&#235;dh&#235;nieve nd&#235;rmjet popujve e kulturave n&#235; vend t&#235; bashk&#235;komunikimit, luft&#235; n&#235; vend t&#235; bashk&#235;punimit, e nuk &#235;sht&#235; aspak e men&#231;ur q&#235; qeveria e Danimark&#235;s t&#235; shkoj&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; drejtim.
Pyetja q&#235; vetvetiu mund t&#235; shtrohet me k&#235;t&#235; rast &#235;sht&#235;: Pse qeverit&#235; e vendeve islame nuk shpallin mospranimin dhe d&#235;nimin e q&#235;ndrimit t&#235; qeveris&#235; daneze n&#235; form&#235; t&#235; qart&#235; e t&#235; prer&#235; duke ndjekur shembullin e Organizat&#235;s Konferenca Islamike, e cila thirri p&#235;r bojkotim t&#235; konferenc&#235;s daneze p&#235;r Lindjen e Mesme. E themi k&#235;t&#235;, sepse nj&#235; sulm dhe ofendim i till&#235; po t&#235; b&#235;hej ndaj ndonj&#235; kryetari t&#235; ndonj&#235; vendi, do t&#235; ngrihej n&#235; k&#235;mb&#235; e t&#235;r&#235; bota, do t&#235; t&#235;rhiqeshin ambasadat dhe do t&#235; k&#235;rc&#235;noheshin raportet diplomatike duke mos p&#235;rmendur edhe ato ekonomike. A duhet t&#235; presim q&#235; edhe m&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; njolloset emri dhe personaliteti i Pejgamberit n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; q&#235; ne t&#235; hidh&#235;rohemi e t&#235; l&#235;vizim, edhe pse deri tash &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; mjaft? A nuk &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;r t’u frik&#235;suar se n&#235;se vazhdon heshtja zyrtare n&#235; t&#235; dy bot&#235;rat; arabe dhe islame, t&#235; dal&#235; dikush me iden&#235; e forc&#235;s (dhun&#235;s) n&#235; vend t&#235; zgjedhjes diplomatike t&#235; p&#235;rmbajtur e t&#235; jap fetva p&#235;r derdhjen e gjakut t&#235; kryeredaktorit t&#235; gazet&#235;s daneze dhe karikaturist&#235;ve t&#235; saj. Kjo do t&#235; ishte nj&#235; fitne dhe nj&#235; e keqe e re, ku vet&#235;m Allahu e di se ku do t&#235; ndalej.
N&#235; fund, ky rast p&#235;rt&#235;rin&#235; pyetjen, t&#235; cil&#235;n e kemi cekur kur &#235;sht&#235; hapur dera e diskutimit p&#235;r armiq&#235;sin&#235; e menduar t&#235; musliman&#235;ve kund&#235;r Per&#235;ndimit: Kush k&#235; me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; po e urren?!
Shkruar m&#235; 22.12.1426 h – 21.01.2006


Marr&#235; nga:
http://www.almokhtsar.com/

----------


## Arrnubi

*HIDH&#203;RIMI ISLAM KUND&#203;R OFENDIMIT T&#203; GAZET&#203;S DANEZE NDAJ PEJGAMBERIT FISNIK* 


Shkruar nga Al Jazeera 
e mart&#235; , 31 janar 2006 
Vazhdojn&#235; reagimet e hidh&#235;ruara n&#235; t&#235; dy bot&#235;rat; arabe dhe islame, duke kritikuar Danimark&#235;n pas publikimit t&#235; nj&#235;r&#235;s gazet&#235; t&#235; saj disa karikatura, n&#235; t&#235; cilat ofendohej Pejgamberi Fisnik, Muhammedi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, n&#235; at&#235; koh&#235; kur Kopenhaga refuzon t’u k&#235;rkoj&#235; falje musliman&#235;ve p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; ofendim.
Pas vendimit t&#235; Arabis&#235; Saudite, e cila t&#235;rhoqi ambasadorin e saj nga Kopenhaga, edhe Libia mbylli ambasad&#235;n e saj n&#235; kryeqytetin danez n&#235; shenj&#235; proteste ndaj p&#235;rqeshjes s&#235; Pejgamberit Fisnik. Kryeministri i Libis&#235;, Shukri Ganim, tha se vendi i tij konsideron se k&#235;to vizatime ofenduese jan&#235; “fyerje e r&#235;nd&#235; dhe provokim i ndjenjave t&#235; shenjta t&#235; musliman&#235;ve ndaj Pejgamberit alejhi salatu ve selam”.
N&#235; Jordan ministri i jasht&#235;m Abdul Ilah Hatib ftoi ambasadorin danez, q&#235; nuk &#235;sht&#235; me q&#235;ndrim permanent e t&#235; njohur n&#235; vendin e tij dhe ia shprehu “mohimin e Jordanit t&#235; ofendimit t&#235; q&#235;llimsh&#235;m ndaj Islamit dhe Pejgamberit t&#235; tij nga ana e nj&#235; gazeteje daneze”.
Ministria e Pun&#235;ve t&#235; Jashtme e Siris&#235; ftoi Danimark&#235;n q&#235; “t&#235; d&#235;noj&#235; ofenduesit” e feve dhe p&#235;r mosp&#235;rs&#235;ritjen e ofendimeve t&#235; tilla. Nj&#235; burim nga ministria thot&#235; se Damasku &#235;sht&#235; tronditur nga karikatura, n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n zgjatej simboli i lart&#235; p&#235;r dy ummetet: arab dhe islam.
N&#235; Bahrejn, qeveria n&#235; mbledhjen e saj t&#235; rregullt d&#235;noi llojin e till&#235; t&#235; aktiviteteve, t&#235; cilat jan&#235; n&#235; kund&#235;rshtim me vlerat, idealet dhe parimet duke pohuar r&#235;nd&#235;sin&#235; e domosdoshm&#235;ris&#235; s&#235; nd&#235;rmarrjes s&#235; masave t&#235; duhura gjegj&#235;se p&#235;r t’i parandaluar ato dhe duke cekur r&#235;nd&#235;sin&#235; e k&#235;rkimit t&#235; menj&#235;hersh&#235;m t&#235; faljes p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235;.


Shtypja e demonstratave
Qindra qytetar&#235; t&#235; Mauritanis&#235; pas namazit t&#235; ikindis&#235; n&#235; xhamin&#235; e madhe n&#235; Benvakshot dol&#235;n n&#235; demonstrat&#235; kund&#235;r dy qeverive: daneze dhe t&#235; asaj norvegjeze p&#235;r shkak t&#235; refuzimit t&#235; atyre (dy qeverive) p&#235;r t&#235; k&#235;rkuar falje p&#235;r karikaturat ofenduese ndaj Pejgamberit Fisnik.
Policia mauritaniase e dikasterit p&#235;r luftimin dhe pengimin e trazirave ndaloi demonstrat&#235;n p&#235;r t&#235; vazhduar l&#235;vizjen e tyre duke p&#235;rdorur bombat me gaz lotsjell&#235;s dhe kusht&#235;zoi mbetjen e tyre n&#235; oborrin e xhamis&#235; si dhe sigurimin e lejes paraprake (p&#235;r l&#235;vizje).

Ministri i drejt&#235;sis&#235; dhe i &#231;&#235;shtjeve islame e vak&#235;feve n&#235; Emirate Muhammed Dhahiri shpreh se vizatimet e karikaturave, n&#235; t&#235; cilat ofendohet Muhammedi alejhi selam, paraqesin “fanatizmin kulturor” dhe nuk &#235;sht&#235; liri e t&#235; shprehurit sikur q&#235; e vler&#235;son Kopenhaga. Funksionari i emirateve t&#235;rheq v&#235;rejtjen se publikimi i gazetave t&#235; Danimark&#235;s e t&#235; Norvegjis&#235; t&#235; k&#235;tyre karikaturave ofenduese ndaj Islamit &#231;on n&#235; p&#235;rplasjen e qytet&#235;rimeve.
Organizata Konferenca Islamike dhe Liga e Shteteve Arabe informuan se do t&#235; drejtohen n&#235; Asamblen&#235; e P&#235;rgjithshme t&#235; Kombeve t&#235; Bashkuara p&#235;r t&#235; nxjerr&#235; nj&#235; rezolut&#235; obligative urgjente ku ndalohet ofendimi i feve.
N&#235; tokat palestineze aktivist&#235;t palestinez&#235; dogj&#235;n n&#235; mes t&#235; qytetit Nabuls n&#235; Bregun Per&#235;ndimor flamurin danez dhe dol&#235;n rrug&#235;ve duke kritikuar p&#235;r ofendimin q&#235; iu &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; Pejgamberit Fisnik duke k&#235;rkuar q&#235; ata t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; falje n&#235; form&#235; zyrtare p&#235;r k&#235;to ofendime.
Poashtu edhe Divani i Vakfit Sunit n&#235; Irak mohoi rrept&#235;sisht p&#235;rqeshjen nga mjetet e informimit danez t&#235; shenjt&#235;rive islame dhe t&#235; personalitetit t&#235; t&#235; D&#235;rguarit alejhi selam, duke k&#235;rkuar edhe prej qeveris&#235; irakiane q&#235; t&#235; marr&#235; nj&#235; q&#235;ndrim ndaj t&#235;r&#235; k&#235;saj.
Myftiu i P&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m i Arabis&#235; Saudite shejh Abdulaziz Al Shejh i ftoi nga ana e tij t&#235; gjith&#235; udh&#235;heq&#235;sit e vendeve islame p&#235;r t’iu dh&#235;n&#235; “disa m&#235;sime” Danimark&#235;s lidhur me k&#235;t&#235; ofendim, si dhe duke i k&#235;shilluar udh&#235;heq&#235;sit q&#235; “t&#235; mblidhen t&#235; gjith&#235; p&#235;r t’iu dh&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; m&#235;sim atyre dhe p&#235;r t’u mbrojtur nga sherri i tyre”.
Ndodh ky eskalim pas q&#235;ndrimeve q&#235; p&#235;rjetuan edhe vendet tjera si Irani, Kuvajti, jemeni duke kritikuar p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; ofendim dhe k&#235;mb&#235;ngulin n&#235; k&#235;rkimin e faljes p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; fyerje q&#235; l&#235;ndoi ndjenjat e m&#235; shum&#235; se nj&#235; miliard musliman&#235;ve.


Nj&#235; q&#235;ndrim i kund&#235;rt
N&#235; mesin e k&#235;tyre ndjenjave e q&#235;ndrimeve t&#235; hidh&#235;ruara gjithnj&#235; duke kritikuar ofendimin e Pejgamberit Fisnik, doli kryetari afgan Hamid Karzai duke prishur unitetin e musliman&#235;ve dhe u shpreh gjat&#235; vizit&#235;s s&#235; tij n&#235; Danimark&#235; se “ai pajtohet si njeri musliman” me komentet e Kopenhag&#235;s lidhur me publikimin e k&#235;tyre karikaturave. Karzai tha se kryeministri danez Anders Fogh Rasmussen i shpjegoi atij q&#235;ndrimin e Kopenhag&#235;s, p&#235;r t&#235; cilin Karzai tha se “ai &#235;sht&#235; i pranuar e i k&#235;naqsh&#235;m p&#235;r mua si njeri musliman, dhe n&#235; fakt gazetaria n&#235; Danimark&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e lir&#235; sikur q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; edhe sot n&#235; Afganistan dhe ne nuk mund t’i kontrollojm&#235; se &#231;far&#235; b&#235;jn&#235;”.
Vilnig Ros, redaktor i rubrik&#235;s kulturore n&#235; gazet&#235;n “Jullands Posten”, e cila i publikoi vizatimet ofenduese, n&#235; prononcimin e tij p&#235;r Al Jazeera (al xhezir&#235;n) p&#235;rshkruan se k&#235;to vizatime jan&#235; “provim p&#235;r lirin&#235; e t&#235; shprehurit” n&#235; vendin e tij. Ros i iku p&#235;rgjigjes s&#235; pyetjes s&#235; b&#235;r&#235; nga Al Jazeera se a mundet gazeta t&#235; publikoj&#235; p.sh. nj&#235; v&#235;shtrim kritik t&#235; asaj q&#235; supozohet se &#235;sht&#235; terror i holokaustit &#231;ifut, duke e llogaritur k&#235;t&#235; si nj&#235; kompenzim ndaj asaj q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235;, ngase musliman&#235;t n&#235; Danimark&#235; shprehen nga bindjet e tyre se liria &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; pa dallim.
Ndaj k&#235;rkesave arabe e islame p&#235;r k&#235;rkimfalje, kryeministri danez Anders Fogh Rasmussen p&#235;rgjigjet duke th&#235;n&#235; se “nuk mundet dhe nuk d&#235;shiron q&#235; t&#235; nd&#235;rhyj&#235; n&#235; &#231;&#235;shtjet e mjeteve informative” e t&#235; detyroj&#235; gazet&#235;n p&#235;r t&#235; k&#235;rkuar falje ndaj musliman&#235;ve p&#235;r shkak t&#235; ofendimit t&#235; fes&#235; s&#235; tyre. Ai pohoi vendosm&#235;rin&#235; e “respektimit t&#235; parimit t&#235; liris&#235; s&#235; t&#235; shprehurit” dhe “bazat e demokracis&#235; daneze”.
N&#235; anket&#235;n e b&#235;r&#235; t&#235; publikuar t&#235; diel&#235;n, del se shumica e danez&#235;ve nuk mendojn&#235; se qeveria e tyre dhe mjetet e tyre t&#235; informimit duhet t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; falje. 79% t&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rfshir&#235;ve n&#235; anket&#235; thon&#235; se kryeministri obligohet q&#235; t&#235; mos k&#235;rkoj&#235; falje n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; Danimark&#235;s, nd&#235;rsa 18% thon&#235; se duhet t&#235; k&#235;rkoj&#235; falje.
Nd&#235;rsa, 62% thon&#235; se nuk obligohet gazeta q&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkoj&#235; falje, kurse 31% thon&#235; se duhet t&#235; k&#235;rkoj&#235; falje.


Marr&#235; nga:
http://www.aljazeera.net/

----------


## Arrnubi

*Si erdhi deri te trazirat dhe shokimi i opinionit*



Trazirat t&#235; cilat u zhvilluan me insistimin e danez&#235;ve dhe kombeve tjera evropiane n&#235; p&#235;rqeshjen e musliman&#235;ve vazhdojn&#235;.



S&#235; pari n&#235; shtator gazeta pro krishtere daneze b&#235;ri nj&#235; konkurs p&#235;r karikatur&#235;n “m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;” p&#235;r musliman&#235;t. Pas k&#235;saj nj&#235;ra nd&#235;r organiazatat muslimane daneze n&#235; form&#235; t&#235; qet&#235; dhe diplomatike provoi q&#235; t&#235; bisedoj me p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sit e gazet&#235;s dhe t’i lus&#235; q&#235; mos t’i botojn&#235; ato gj&#235;ra dhe t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; ndjes&#235; p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; vet&#235;m ishte botuar. Natyrisht gazetat daneze k&#235;t&#235; e refuzuan dhe than&#235; se e drejta e tyre &#235;sht&#235; &#231;ka do t&#235; botojn&#235; dhe se kjo &#235;sht&#235; e drejt&#235; e shtypit. 



Pas k&#235;saj n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; mosmarr&#235;veshje jan&#235; p&#235;rfshir&#235; edhe ambasador&#235;t e 11 shteteve t&#235; cilat kan&#235; nj&#235; pjes&#235; t&#235; madhe t&#235; popullat&#235;s muslimane dhe k&#235;rkuan takim me kryetarin e qeveris&#235; daneze, ta lusin q&#235; t&#235; intervenoj n&#235; zgjidhjen e problemit. Ai refuzoi t&#235; takohet me ata dhe i porositi se n&#235; pyetje &#235;sht&#235; liria e shtypit dhe se ai k&#235;tu nuk mund t&#235; b&#235;j asgj&#235;. Pasi q&#235; nga ajo koh&#235; kaluan m&#235; shum&#235; se nj&#235; muaj duke tentuar q&#235; t&#235; arrihet deri te bisedimet e qeta dhe bindja. P&#235;r fat t&#235; keq nuk u arrit asgj&#235; pos n&#235;n&#231;mim i m&#235; tutjesh&#235;m ndaj musliman&#235;ve. At&#235;her organizatat muslimane daneze mor&#235;n vendim t&#235; dalin n&#235; opinion me problemin e krijuar dhe t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; ndihm&#235; n&#235; zgjidhjen e k&#235;tij problemi.



P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; edhe ne kemi shkruar n&#235; web faqen ton&#235; (islamgjakova.net). Dhe pas k&#235;saj t&#235; gjith&#235;, d.m.th. zyrtar&#235;t danez dhe ata nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar&#235;, ose hesht&#235;n ose e p&#235;rs&#235;ritnin se n&#235; pyetje &#235;sht&#235; liria e shtypit dhe se k&#235;tu nuk mund t&#235; b&#235;het sagj&#235;. Vet&#235;m pas 5 muajve bindje dhe k&#235;rkesave t&#235; shumta gj&#235;rat esklauan at&#235;her kur musliman&#235;t n&#235; shenj&#235; proteste s&#235; pari filluan me bojkot ndaj prodhimeve daneze. Pas k&#235;saj demostratat eskalojn&#235;, nd&#235;rsa p&#235;rgjigjja vie me publikimin e karikaturave t&#235; njejta (me lejimin e t&#235; drejt&#235;s nga ana e danez&#235;ve) n&#235; gazetat franceze dhe gjermane. Pas k&#235;saj problemi u rrit n&#235; at&#235; mas&#235; q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; edhe sot.



Gjat&#235; k&#235;saj kohe dhe gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre pes&#235; muajve asnj&#235;ri as nga zytrtar&#235;t danez e as nga p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sit e gazet&#235;s nuk k&#235;rkoi ndjes&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; hap&#235;t dhe parezerv&#235;, por me k&#235;mb&#235;ngulje p&#235;rs&#235;risnin se nuk e kan&#235; ditur se do t&#235; ndodhin k&#235;to reaksione dhe sikur ta dinin nuk do t’i publikonin karikaturat. Kjo nuk ka kurfar lidhje me k&#235;rkimin e faljes p&#235;r gabimin e b&#235;r&#235;, dhe kjo nuk &#235;sht&#235; keqardhje p&#235;r l&#235;ndimin e nj&#235; numri t&#235; madh njer&#235;zish, kjo &#235;sht&#235; keqardhje sepse e l&#235;nduan veten dhe se kjo &#235;sht&#235; mjaft  duke u kushtuar.



Disa p&#235;rgjegj&#235;s t&#235; gazetave t&#235; cil&#235;t publikuan karikaturat thon&#235; se ata kan&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235; q&#235; “ta p&#235;rqeshin edhe Zotin” dhe se kan&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235; q&#235; p&#235;r opinionin t&#235; publikojn&#235; edhe gj&#235;ra m&#235; shokante.



Problemi tani q&#235;ndron se ata p&#235;r momentin ai dol&#235;n at&#235; q&#235; kishin nd&#235;r mend, q&#235; ta shokojn&#235; popullin deri n&#235; at&#235; mas&#235; ku &#235;sht&#235;. Q&#235; e t&#235;r&#235; kjo do t&#235; eskaloj&#235; edhe m&#235; tep&#235;r tregojn&#235; publikimiet e dit&#235;ve t&#235; sotiti t&#235; karikaturave t&#235; njejta n&#235; Franc&#235;, Britani, Spanj&#235;, Bullgari dhe Norvegji. Krahas k&#235;saj danez&#235;t paralajm&#235;rojn&#235; demostrata ku ata do t&#235; hakm&#235;rren n&#235; kalljen e flamur&#235;ve danez, e k&#235;t&#235; do ta b&#235;jn&#235; me kalljen e Kur’anit.



Organizatat muslimane daneze s&#235;rish k&#235;rkojn&#235; q&#235; kjo mos t&#235; ndodh&#235; sepse kjo mund t&#235; krijon probleme edhe m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dha, mbetet t&#235; shohim se a do t&#235; ket&#235; kjo dobi k&#235;saj rradhe. Si&#231; duket dikush d&#235;shiron q&#235; konflikti evropian me musliman&#235;t t&#235; mar&#235; p&#235;rmasa edhe m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dha.



E q&#235; e gjith&#235; kjo nuk &#235;sht&#235; rast&#235;si dhe se nuk jan&#235; n&#235; pyetje vet&#235;m disa karikatura flet edhe ky tekst i marr&#235; nga gazeta ‘Avaz’ ku citohet ambasadori i Bosnes, i cili &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235;ri nga ata 11 ambasador&#235; origjinal t&#235; cil&#235;t tentuan q&#235; t&#235;r&#235; k&#235;to ngat&#235;rresa t&#235; zgjidhen shum&#235; m&#235; par&#235; para se t&#235; eskalojn&#235;. Ai thot&#235; se zyrtar&#235;t danez nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; udh&#235;heqin politik&#235; ksenofobike veqanarisht ndaj musliman&#235;ve dhe se jan&#235; n&#235;n ndikimin e partive dhe forcave ultra’djathtiste (naciste). Ja pra se &#231;ka shkruan n&#235; ‘Avaz’:



Ambasadori i Bosnes, Maslo: Qeveria daneze udh&#235;heq nj&#235; politik&#235; ksenofobike. Do t’i ndjekim ngjarjet p&#235;r shkak t&#235; mbrojtjes s&#235; ineteresave, dinjitetit dhe siguris&#235; t&#235; qytetar&#235;ve tan&#235; dhe t&#235; reagojm&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; adekuate, thot&#235; Maslo.



Ambasadori i Bosnes n&#235; Kopenhag&#235; Sead Maslo ishte nj&#235;ri nd&#235;r n&#235;nshkruesit t&#235; dokumentit protestues t&#235; cilin autoriteteve daneze ia drejtuan disa ambasador&#235; duke paralajm&#235;ruar n&#235; publikimin e vizatimeve dhe karikaturave t&#235; pejgamberit Muhammed s.a.v.s., n&#235; gazet&#235;n "Jyllands-Posten's",.



-Dhjetra ambasador&#235; n&#235; Danimark&#235;, shumica nga shtetet islame, ia drejtuan letr&#235;n kryeministrit danez dhe ministris&#235; s&#235; pun&#235;ve t&#235; jashtme nga t&#235; cil&#235;t k&#235;rkohet t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; ndjes&#235; dhe paralajm&#235;rojn&#235; se eskalmi i k&#235;tyre trazirave shqet&#235;son shtetasit e atyre vendeve q&#235; jetojn&#235; n&#235; Danimark&#235; - tha Maslo n&#235; deklarat&#235;n e tij p&#235;r “Dnevni Avaz”.



Pas reakcioneve t&#235; fuqishme n&#235; bot&#235;n islame dhe largimin e disa ambasadave, autoritetet daneze k&#235;rkuan falje p&#235;r publikimin e karikaturave, por Maslo paralajm&#235;ron se provokimi i t&#235; p&#235;rditshmes daneze nuk &#235;sht&#235; incident izolues.



-Nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; n&#235; partin&#235; djathtiste n&#235; Danimark&#235; t&#235; cilat kan&#235; ndikim t&#235; fuqish&#235;m n&#235; qeverin&#235; daneze jan&#235; duke udh&#235;hequr nj&#235; politik&#235; ksenofobike ndaj t&#235; huajve, ve&#231;an&#235;rsht ndaj musliman&#235;ve. Pas sulmeve terroriste n&#235; Lond&#235;r, gj&#235;rat u keq&#235;suan - thot&#235; Maslo. Shtetasit tan&#235; deri m&#235; tani nuk u gjenden direkt n&#235; goditjet e asaj vale, por si&#231; thot&#235; ambasadori, n&#235;n trysni dhe fyerje verbale.



- Do t’i ndjekim ngjarjet p&#235;r shkak t&#235; mbrojtjes s&#235; ineteresave, dinjitetit dhe siguris&#235; t&#235; qytetar&#235;ve tan&#235; dhe t&#235; reagojm&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; adekuate, deklaron Maslo.

----------


## Arrnubi

*Liri e shprehjes-por jo p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235;*



Sasia e fyerjeve ndaj islamit dhe musliman&#235;ve &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; jo organizim i k&#235;tyre: ndarja sa m&#235; e madhe e musliman&#235;ve dhe pafuqia ushtarake e tyre, gj&#235; q&#235; b&#235;n t&#235; mund&#235;shme ofenzivat e shpeshta (me an&#235; t&#235; propagandas apo me an&#235; t&#235; arm&#235;ve) kund&#235;r musliman&#235;ve. P&#235;rderisa per&#235;ndimi n&#235; frontin fizik n&#235; Irak &#235;sht&#235; duke i zbatuar interesat e veta, n&#235; vet per&#235;ndim &#235;sht&#235; duke u b&#235;r&#235; luft&#235; p&#235;rmes propagandas ‘ne-ju ofendojm&#235;-kjo-&#235;sht&#235;-liri- e shprehjes-luft&#235;’. Provokator&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; ri i publikuan karikaturat e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. n&#235; gazet&#235;n e njohur daneze e cila n&#235; vete mban&#235; histori t&#235; begatshme t&#235; simpatis&#235; fashiste. Pr&#235; &#231;far&#235; b&#235;het fjal&#235;?



Botimi i karikaturave t&#235; Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. zem&#235;roi dhe ofendoi nj&#235; shumic&#235; t&#235; madhe t&#235; njer&#235;zve n&#235; mbar&#235; bot&#235;n, edhe n&#235; vet&#235; shtetin e Danimark&#235;s e cila ka nj&#235; num&#235;r t&#235; konsideruesh&#235;m t&#235; popullat&#235;s muslimane. Por, k&#235;to ofendime mbrohen me ‘lirin&#235; e shprehjes’. Ta shohim se &#231;far&#235; po ngjan n&#235; Evrop&#235; kur nj&#235; religjion tjet&#235;r gjendet n&#235; sh&#235;njest&#235;r t&#235; ofendimeve n&#235; ‘lirin&#235; e shprehjes’.



Tallja nuk &#235;sht&#235; liri e shprehjes



N&#235; filim t&#235; viti 2005, nj&#235; pllakat&#235; reklamuese e sht&#235;pis&#235; s&#235; modes &#235;sht&#235; paraqitur n&#235; Itali dhe Franc&#235;. Reklama paraqet sken&#235;n e ngjajshme me piktur&#235;n e njohur ‘Darka e fundit’ t&#235; Leonardo da Vinqit. Por, n&#235; reklam&#235; ne vend t&#235; ‘isusit’ &#235;sht&#235; paraqitur nj&#235; fem&#235;r, edhe apostujt jan&#235; paraqitur si femra. Gjykata franceze e apelit e ndaloi k&#235;t&#235; reklam&#235; sepse ‘ofendon ndjenjat religjioze krishtere’. Gjykata gjithashtu shton se &#235;sht&#235; veqanarisht ofenduese ajo q&#235; pllakata reklamuese &#235;sht&#235; dashur t&#235; paraqitet pik&#235;risht n&#235; koh&#235;n e k&#235;rsh&#235;ndellave. Ankes&#235;n e b&#235;ri (nuke keni v&#235;shtir ta q&#235;lloni) dhe mjaft leht&#235; fitoi kisha katolike. Nuk d&#235;gjuam kurrfar fjal&#235; p&#235;r lirin&#235; e shprehjes. Ankesa p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; ishte e pranueshme. Edhe sht&#235;pia e modes tha mjaft qart&#235; se nuk ishte q&#235;llimi i tyre t&#235; ofendojn&#235; dik&#235; dhe tha se ideja p&#235;r reklam&#235; ishte inspiruar nga libri i mir&#235;njohur ‘Kodi i Da Vinqit’ i autorit Deni Braun (Dan Brown). Reklama &#235;sht&#235; ndaluar n&#235; Itali, ku qyteti Milano e ndaloi pasi q&#235; p&#235;r raklam&#235;n negativisht u shpreh shoqata italiane e filmave reklamues.



A mund t&#235; jet ofendimi i islamit liri e shprehjes?



Pra, liria e p&#235;shtyerjes (shprehjes) &#235;sht&#235; rezervuar kur si objekt i p&#235;rqeshjes gjindet Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. edhe pse musliman&#235;t protestuan n&#235; mbar&#235; bot&#235;n, pas gazetave daneze, shum&#235; gazeta evropiane (p&#235;rfshir&#235; edhe ato italiane dhe franceze) gjithashtu botuan karikaturat edhe kund&#235;r protestave t&#235; fuqishme p&#235;r ta ruajtur ‘lirin&#235; e shprehjes’. &#199;far&#235; t&#235; themi n&#235; k&#235;to masa t&#235; dyfishta t&#235; (pa) drejt&#235;sis&#235; per&#235;ndimore?  



Duhet p&#235;rmendur se gazetat p&#235;rkat&#235;se daneze n&#235; vitet 1920-ta dhe 30-ta, e p&#235;rkrahen fuqish&#235;m fashistin Musolini, bile propozuan q&#235; t&#235; futet regjimi diktatorial n&#235; Danimark&#235;. Sot, kjo gazet&#235; &#235;sht&#235; gazeta m&#235; e shitur ditore n&#235; Danimark&#235;. Aferim danez&#235;ve n&#235; shije!  



P&#235;r fund duhet p&#235;rmendur ata t&#235; cil&#235;t nuk kan&#235; njohuri se ky artikull &#235;sht&#235; ilustruar me flamurin danez n&#235; t&#235; cilin shihet mjaft qart&#235; sekulariteti i simbolit nacional danez.



Burimi: BBC p&#235;r pllakaten 'Darka e fundit' – ndalesa n&#235; Itali 



BBC p&#235;r pllakaten  'Darka e fundit' - ndalesa n&#235; Franc&#235; 



P&#235;r gazet&#235;n daneze  Jyllands-Posten na Wikipedia

----------


## Arrnubi

*Edhe ti Danimark&#235;!*


Danimarka &#235;sht&#235; shtet i krishter&#235; ashtu si&#231; jan&#235; dhe shtetet tjera t&#235; evrop&#235;s gjithashtu dhe amerika veriore beson n&#235; fe t&#235; gabuar dhe t&#235; pavler&#235;.
E natyrshme &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; ajo si dhe t&#235; tjerat t&#235; mbes&#235; armike e secilit q&#235; ka p&#235;rkat&#235;si islame, pamvarsisht se musliman&#235;t garojn&#235; p&#235;r tregim me ta n&#235; produktet e gjumshtit dhe lop&#235;ve.
Kjo &#235;sht&#235; Danimarka, e cila prej disa muajve vazhdon t&#235; tallet me Pejgamberin sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, me t&#235; D&#235;rguarin ton&#235; t&#235; &#231;muar sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, p&#235;rmes shtypit dhe mediave.
Jo p&#235;r gj&#235; tjet&#235;r, p&#235;rve&#231; se disa nga njer&#235;zit k&#235;tij kompi filluan t&#235; mendojn&#235; me plot&#235; vendosje q&#235; t&#235; heqin dor&#235; nj&#235;her&#235; e p&#235;rgjithmon nga feja krishtere e ta p&#235;rqafojn&#235; Islamin ashtu si&#231; b&#235;n&#235; shum&#235; nga njer&#235;zit e bot&#235;s, t&#235; cilet u b&#235;n kurjoz&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; fe q&#235; me ndodhin&#235; e 11 shtatorit, kur pas saj pasuan genjeshtra e shpifje p&#235;r Islamin dhe musliman&#235;t.
Ajo, me pandershmerin&#235; e saj don ta shmang&#235; popullin e vet nga zgjedhja e fes&#235; s&#235; drejt&#235; duke n&#235;n&#231;muar personalitetin e t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; ndersh&#235;m, simbolin e p&#235;rher&#235;sh&#235;m t&#235; Islamin, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem.
P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; vep&#235;r q&#235; b&#235;n Danimarka ka p&#235;rkrahje nga Norvegjia dhe nga heshtja e shtet&#235;ve krishtere t&#235; bot&#235;s. Nj&#235;herit, kjo v&#235;rteton se lufta q&#235; b&#235;h&#235;t mes Islamit dhe t&#235; krishter&#235;ve n&#235; Afganistan, &#199;e&#231;eni, Irak &#235;sht&#235; luft&#235; fetare edhe n&#235;se k&#235;t&#235; mundohet ta mbuloj&#235; me g&#235;njeshr&#235;n se ajo &#235;sht&#235; luft&#235; kunder terrorizmit dhe diktatur&#235;s.
S’ka n&#235; mesin e tyre q&#235; gjykon drejt&#235;. Ata, paprejashtim, me dekada historike jan&#235; armiq t&#235; islamit dhe musliman&#235;ve.
Gabon kush mendon se nga t&#235; krishter&#235;t e evrop&#235;s ka njer&#235;z q&#235; nuk jan&#235; t&#235; till&#235; e aq m&#235; shum&#235; n&#235;s&#235; mendon se mund t&#235; jet&#235; mik i musliman&#235;ve apo arab&#235;ve.
E v&#235;rteta &#235;sht&#235; se k&#235;to q&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; jan&#235; metoda dhe levizje politike q&#235; i ndrrojn&#235; sipas ndrrimit t&#235; koh&#235;rave dhe gj&#235;ndjes s&#235; popullisis dhe shtetit.
U tradh&#235;tuan keq mediat arabe kur shpall&#235;n nj&#235; dit&#235; se Franca q&#235; prej kushtetut&#235;s DEJKOL deri n&#235; fund t&#235; etap&#235;s s&#235; DESTAN-it &#235;sht&#235; mike e af&#235;rt e arab&#235;ve. Mi&#235;po, Franca ngreh falmurin kund&#235;r musliman&#235;ve, i debon m&#235;rgimtar&#235;t arab, t&#235; cil&#235;t dhan&#235; mundin e tyre p&#235;r ndertimin e nj&#235; pjese t&#235; madh&#235; t&#235; Parisit, e m&#235; shum&#235; se kjo ua ndaloi bijave t&#235; tyre mbules&#235;n islame – Hixhabin dhe i d&#235;boi vajzat e mbuluara nga institutet e shkoll&#235;s.
Pra, feja krishtere dhe qeverit&#235; kryqtare, t&#235; gjith&#235; synojn&#235; armiq&#235;si, q&#235;llime t&#235; k&#235;qija p&#235;r secilin q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; musliman, pamvarsisht paraqitjes s&#235; tyre si dashamir&#235; apo e t&#235; drejt&#235; n&#235; politik&#235; p&#235;r ummetit ton&#235; musliman&#235;.
At&#235;her&#235;, le ta kuptojn&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; se koha e pajtimit mes bot&#235;s islame dhe asaj t&#235; krishtere ka shkuar dhe nuk kthehet dhe se muajt e mjaltit kan&#235; p&#235;rfunduar q&#235; at&#235;her&#235; kur per&#235;ndimi i ka zhveshur dh&#235;mbet dhe ka shpallur se armiku i par&#235; i tyri &#235;sht&#235; Islami, pas r&#235;nijes se bashkimit sovjetik. Dhe kur Bushi ka shprehur haptazi se ajo &#235;sht&#235; luft&#235; e re kryqtare dhe se “Zoti” e ka urdh&#235;ruar at&#235; t’i luftoj&#235; taliban&#235;t n&#235; Afganistan dhe ta pushtoj&#235; Irakun dhe ta rob&#235;roj&#235; pollin e tij.
Andaj, neve na b&#235;h&#235;t farz lufta kund&#235;r tyre deri sa t&#235; jemi musliman, d&#235;shirojm&#235; apo jo.
All-llahu subhane ve teala thot&#235;: “Ata do t’u luftojn&#235; juve vazhdimisht p&#235;r t’ju zbrapsur, n&#235;se mund&#235;n, nga feja juaj.” [El-Bekare, 217]
Dhe armiq&#235;sin&#235; ndaj tyre duhet ta kemi patjet&#235;r deri sa ta besojm&#235; Zotin Nj&#235;.
All-llahu subhane ve teala thot&#235;: “As jehudit&#235;, e as krishter&#235;t kurr&#235; nuk do t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; k&#235;naqur me ty deri q&#235; t&#235; pasosh fen&#235; e tyre.” [El-Bekare, 120]
A e kuptuat tash se pse Danimarka u tall me Pejgamberin ton&#235; t&#235; dashur, flijofsha prind&#235;rit p&#235;r te, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem.
Dr. Rijad bin Muhamed El-Musejmiri
28 janar 2006

----------


## Arrnubi

*Karikaturat e profetit Muhamed, protesta te besimtareve
muslimane*

http://www.balkanweb.com/rajoni/lajm17.html

Ora 14:40 
Nga E.M 


*SHKUP (10 Shkurt)-* Perfshihet nga protestat e myslimanave
edhe Maqedonia. Disa qindra besimtare myslimane kane
protetsuar sot ne Shkup kund&#235;r publikimit t&#235; karikaturave
t&#235; profetit Muhamed n&#235; gazet&#235;n daneze. Protestuesit u
grumbulluan ne mesdite para xhamis&#235; s&#235; Jaja Pash&#235;s,
menj&#235;her&#235; pas p&#235;rfundimit t&#235; lutjes s&#235; t&#235; premtes, me
brohoritje "Allahu ekber" (Zoti &#235;sht&#235; i madh) dhe me flamuj
islam, u nis&#235;n drejt konsullat&#235;s s&#235; Danimark&#235;s. Policia tha
se ka p&#235;rforcuar masat e siguris&#235; para p&#235;rfaq&#235;sive
diplomatike konsullare, pasi mori informata nga sh&#235;rbimet e
siguris&#235; per protesten. Sipas policis&#235;, protesta nuk &#235;sht&#235;
paralajm&#235;ruar, nd&#235;rsa nuk dihet as kush &#235;sht&#235;
organizator.(/Balkanweb)    


*Priten protesta ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi.*

----------


## Flori

*Kryeministri malajzian, Abdullah Badawi tha se një hendek i madh është hapur midis botës islamiste dhe perëndimit të inkurajuara nga politikat perëndimore në Lindjen e Mesme dhe Afganistan.* 

Zoti Badawi tha se shumë vetë në perëndim nga ana e tyre e shihnin islamizmin si sinonim me dhunën dhe një mysliman si terrorist. 

Duke folur në një konferencë ndërkombëtare, ai tha se të dy palët duhet të mos shihnin njëri-tjetrin si djaj dhe të përpiqeshin të luftonin ekstremizmin dhe të inkurajonin moderimin. 

Qeveria malajziane ka mbyllur një gazetë pasi ajo botoi disa karikatura të profetit Muhamed që çuan në protesta të gjera në vendet myslimane. 

Malajzia është aktualisht kreu i Organizatës së Konferencës Islamiste.

----------


## Flamurtari2

Në ndihmë të të Dërguarit të zgjedhur
Dr. Rrebi ibën Hadhi ibën Umejr el Med'hali.





Disa revista dhe mjete te tjera të informimit kanë shpërndarë lajme të dhimbshme e të mallkuara, që mund të rrjedhin vetëm nga armiqtë e djallëzuar të islamit dhe të Pejgamberit të islamit. Ato sjellje përmbajnë shpifje ndaj Muhamedit, alejhi selam, dhe shtrembërim të misionit të tij, nga persona apo edhe organizata Krishtere, si dhe nga disa gazetarë djallëzorë e të dalldisur, si ata që shkruajnë për gazeten daneze "Jilands-Posten". Shkruesit e saj përqeshën krijesën më të mirë ndër njerëzimin dhe më të shquarin nga të Dërguarit, Muhamedin, alejhi selam, që toka nuk njeh njeri me moral më të lartë, njeri më të drejtë e më bujar, e as që njeh mision me të kompletuar dhe më përfshirës, as më të drejtë, as më të mëshirshëm. Kjo është shpallje që përmban besimin në të gjithë pejgamberët që ishin para tij, duke i respektuar dhe duke i mbrojtur nga shpifjet, duke mbrojtur historinë e vërtetë të tyre, përfshirë edhe Musain dhe Isain, alejhimu selam. Kështu, kushdo që refuzon Muhamedin, alejhi selam, dhe flet për të në mënyrë përçmuese, veçse ka mohuar të gjithë pejgamberët dhe ua ka ulur vlerat atyre.



Së voni, disa kopukë të paqytetëruar janë tallur me pejgamberin, alejhi selam, duke vizatuar karikatura të ndryshme të tij. Dymbëdhjetë vizatime të neveritshme, njëra prej tyre paraqet Muhamedin, alejhi selam, me turban që përngjan me një bombë, mbi kokën e tij. 



U themi atyre kriminelëve dhe përkrahësve inatçinj të tyre në Evropë dhe në Amerikë:"Po akuzoni të tjerët për krimet e juaja!" 



Le të dihet se as Muhamedi, alejhi selam, as pasuesit e tij të drejtë, as ndonjë nga shokët e tij të ndershëm, kurrë nuk kanë krijuar fabrika armësh, madje, as fabrika për mjetet luftarake më primitive, si shpata e shtiza, lere më bomba atomike, raketa me rreze të gjatë veprimi, apo ndonjë armë tjetër të shkatërrimit në masë. 



Muhamedi, alejhi selam, nuk ka ndërtuar as një fabrikë të vetme armësh, kurrë. Madje, ai u dërgua si mëshirë për mbarë krijimin, për të udhëzuar gjithë njerëzimin drejt lumturisë në dunja (jetën e kësaj bote) dhe në ahiret (botë tjetër), në mënyrë që t'i përmbushin detyrat e tyre ndaj Krijuesit, sepse është Ai, i cili i krijoi për ta adhuruar vetëm Atë. Atëherë, kushdo që e kundërshton këtë, ai është një kriminel, i cili meriton dënimin në dunja dhe në ahiret, nga Zoti i gjithë çfarë ekziston, Krijuesit të këtij universi dhe zotëruesit të tij. 



Sa u përket juve, o Perëndimorë, që pohoni të jeni të qytetëruar, ju keni kushtetuta dhe ligje që shkatërrojnë moralin dhe qe lejojnë të gjitha llojet e aketeve të ndaluara, si kurvërimi dhe homoseksualizmi, si edhe kamatën që shkatërron ekonominë e popujve të tërë, lejimin e ngrënies së kafshëve që nuk theren si duhet, dhe produkteve të derrit, të cilat bëjnë që përdoruesi i saj të mos ketë interes për vlerat femërore, në mënyrë që burrit nuk i mbetet xhelozi për gruan e vet, për motrën e vet, apo për vajzën e vet, e cila kurvëron apo formon shoqëri intime me kë të dojë. Këto janë disa nga mjetet që çojnë në shkatërrim, që janë ndaluar në të gjitha porositë pejgamberike.



Sa u përket bombave dhe mjeteve të tjera shkatërruese, prej aeroplanëve luftarakë, tankeve, raketave me rreze të gjatë veprimi, ju jeni ata që i keni konstruktuar dhe prodhuar ato, me mendjet tuaja djallëzore që mendojnë vetëm për shkelje, armiqësi, padrejtësi, dhunime, tirani, okupime të racave të tëra njerëzish dhe robërimin e tyre, për derdhjen e gjakut të tyre dhe uzurpimin e pasurive të tyre natyrore. Ju mendoni vetëm për shkatërrimin e atyre që ju kundërshtojnë në rrugën e synimeve tuaja lakmitare, shkeljeve tuaja dhe përhapjes së urrejtjes. E gjithë kjo në emër të qytetërimit, të drejtave të njeriut, lirisë dhe drejtësisë! 



Të gjithë njerëzit e mençur janë në dijeni për gjendjen tuaj. Historia juaj e errët është e mbushur me akte të paqytetëruara e terroriste, një histori e shënuar jo në favor tuajin, nga armiqtë dhe miqtë tuaj, të gjithë. 



Kush nuk di për këtë, le të lexojë rreth historisë suaj dhe pushtimeve që u këni bërë popujve të shumtë, apo, së paku, të mësojë për historinë dhe rezultatet e tmerrshme të dy luftërave tuaja botërore. Për shembull, numri i të vrarëve në luftën e parë botërore, në Evropë, arriti në "më shumë se 10 milion, që ishin ajka e rinisë së atij vendi. Dhe, më shumë se dyfishi i këtij numri kanë pësuar dëmtime që i kanë paaftësuar për pjesën tjetër të jetës së tyre (Referoju "Historia e vonë  Evropa, nga revolucioni francez deri në luftën e dytë botërore (faqe 505)". 



Numri i të vrarëve gjatë luftës së dytë botërore arriti në "17 milion ushtarë, krahas 18 milion civilëve që u vranë për vetëm brenda 5 viteve e gjysëm. Disa ekspertë vlerësuan se vetëm shpenzimet ushtarake mbërritën vlerën prej 1100 miliardë dollarëve, ndërsa humbjet, të cilat i mori pas veti lufta, mbërritën vlerën prej 2100 miliardë dollarëve! Veç kësaj, janë edhe shifrat e qyteteve të shkatërruara, tokat e djegura, bujqësia që ishte përmbytur dhe plantacionet që ndërprenë punën, të mos përmendim numrin e bagëtive që qenë shkatërruar apo humbur" ("Lufta e dytë botërore", nga Ramadan Land, faqe 448-449.)



Bomba e Hiroshimës 



Thotë autori i librit "Lufta e dytë botrore", faqe 446-447:"Ndoshta është me vend të ndalemi pak edhe tek bomba e pare bërthamore. Le të përcjellim atë që është raportuar drejtpërdrejt nga një japonez, në intevistën me Marsel Xhunod, një përfaqësues i Kryqit të Kuq, që flet rreth realitetit të këtij shpërthimi trishtues. Ai tha:'... Papritur, u shfaqën në qiell këto drita intensive, me ngjyrë roze të çelët, të turbulluar, e shoqëruar me një dridhje jo natyrore. Kjo, menjëherë, u pasua nga një valë e nxehtë asfiksuese dhe erëra të forta, që shkatërronin çdo send para vetes! 



Përbrenda vetëm disa sekondave u dogjën për së gjalli mija njerëz, të cilët ishin duke lëvizur nëpër rrugë apo të ulur nëpër rrugët kryesore. Shumica e tyre u vranë nga nxehtësia e madhe, e cila u shpërnda kudo, ndërsa të tjerët mbeten duke piskatur nga dhimbja, me djegie nëpër trupat e tyre. Muret e ndërtesave, shtëpitë, fabrikat dhe objektet tjera, të gjitha u shkatërruan plotësisht, u hodhën në erë, në një shakullinë të kobshme. Tramvajet u shkulën sikur të mos kishin peshë fare. Trenat u ngritën, së bashku me shinat e tyre, sikur të ishin një grumbull lodra fëmijësh. Kuajt, qentë dhe të gjitha bagëtitë pësuan si njerëzit. Çdo send i gjallë humbi jetën në një gjendje të dhimbshme, që nuk kam mundësi ta përshkruaj. Lisat u gllabëruan nga zjarri, fushat e orizit humbën gjelbërimin e tyre, dhe fermat u dogjën e kërcitën, siç digjet kashta. 



Sa i përket rrethinës që i iku vdekjes së mënjëhershme: Shtëpitë u shkatërruan dhe mbetën vetëm shtyllat, mes tullave dhe themeleve të gurta. U shkatërrua çdo send sikur të ishin shtëpi nga kartoni, në një diametër prej 10 kilometrave. Një pakicë njerëzish që arritën të strehoheshin disi, vdiqën nga rrezatimi gama, brenda 20 deri 30 ditësh. Aty nga mbrëmja, në ditën e shpërthimit, flaka u dobësua dhe më pas u shua, duke mos pasur asgjë që do ta mbante të ndezur. Hiroshima kaloi në mosqenie". 



Këto janë disa nga pikat e referimit të qytetërimit tuaj, për të cilin ju këndoni dhe me të cilin mburreni, dhe bëheni të pafytyrë ndaj Islamit dhe të Dërguarin e Islamit. Megjithkëtë, ju i vazhdoni të gjitha llojet e shkeljes dhe prishjes, dhe nuk pushoni së zbuluari forma të reja armësh të shkatërrimit në masë, e kjo, pasha Allahun, është kufiri më i skajshëm i sjelljeve barbare e mizore - "A mendon ti se shumica e tyre, madje, dëgjojnë apo përdorin mendjet e tyre? Ata nuk janë ndryshe, por vetëm si kafshë, bile, janë edhe më të humbur se kjo" (Furkan 44). 



Atëherë, kurorëzohuni me bombat e juaja, edhe me atë të Hiroshimës dhe të ngjashmet me të, dhe kurorëzoni me to udhëheqësit tuaj. Konsideroni të gjitha armët e shkatërrimit në masë si çatallë dhe kthetra, të cilat i përdorni në gjuatjen që ua bëni kafshëve të egra dhe gjithë njerëzimit. 



"E ata që bëjnë zullum, do ta kuptojnë se çpërfundim i shkatërron ata" (Esh-Shuara, 227). 



Marë nga: www.rabee.net

----------


## RULE_partizani

Flamurtari ALLAHU ta shperblefte inshaella,,,sapo e lexova kete fetwa te mburoja dhe mu ke ber shum mir qe e ke sjell edhe ne forum...Vetem kam ven re qe disa pseudo intelektual te forumit jan kundrra,,,dhe mundohen te na shpjegojn brrockullat e tyra filozofike SERVILO-PERENDIMORE me gjera te paverteta dhe te paqena...PErshendetje te gjith motrat dhe vellezirt mysliman 

paqia qofte per Muhamedin sal allahu alehi selam,per familjen e tij,per miqte e tij dhe per tee gjith ata qe ndjekin rrugen e tij deri ne diten e kijametit

Allahu na udhezofte ne rrugen e islamit inshaella dhe qofshin edhe ne prej atyre qe ndjekin rrugen e sunetit inshallah

SELAM ALEJKUM WE RAHMET ULLAHI WE BEREKAT UHU

----------


## forum126

*K&#235;to karikatura nuk mbrojn&#235; fjal&#235;n e lir&#235;, p&#235;kundrazi e k&#235;rc&#235;nojn&#235; at&#235; - Simon Jenkins (The Sunday Times 05 Shkurt 2006) * 

 Un&#235; mendoj, si rrjedhim un&#235; ekzistoj, ka th&#235;n&#235; filozofi. N&#235; rregull. Nd&#235;rsa, un&#235; mendoj, si rrjedhim un&#235; flas? Kurrsesi. 

Askush nuk ka t&#235; drejt&#235; absolute ndaj liris&#235;. Qytet&#235;rim &#235;sht&#235; historia e sakrifikimit t&#235; liris&#235; s&#235; qenieve njer&#235;zore, me q&#235;llim t&#235; jetuarit s&#235; bashku n&#235; harmoni. Nuk na nevojitet Hobbesi p&#235;r t&#235; na treguar se liria absolute &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;r eg&#235;rsirat e porsalindura. Gjith&#231;ka tjet&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; kompromis. 

A duhej q&#235; nj&#235; gazet&#235; e djatht&#235; daneze t&#235; publikonte figura tall&#235;se t&#235; Muhammedit? Jo. A duhej q&#235; gazetat e tjera t’i p&#235;rs&#235;ritnin ato apo BBC me tonin e saj tall&#235;s t’i “shfaqte” ato p&#235;r t&#235; provuar burr&#235;rin&#235; e fjal&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235;? Jo. A duhej q&#235; qeverit&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkonin falje p&#235;r to, si dhe t’i ndalonin ato nga p&#235;rs&#235;ritja e t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s fyerje? Jo, por nuk &#235;sht&#235; kjo &#231;&#235;shtja. 

Nj&#235; gazet&#235; nuk &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; manastir, me mendje t&#235; verb&#235;rt kundrejt bot&#235;s a e shurdh&#235;rt ndaj kund&#235;rveprimit. &#199;do g&#235;rm&#235; e publikuar reflekton pik&#235;pamjen e shkruesve si dhe gjykimet e botuesve t&#235; saj. &#199;do dit&#235; gazetat vendosen n&#235; balancimin apo ekulibrimin e trim&#235;ris&#235;, fyerjes, shijes, maturis&#235;, gjykimit t&#235; drejt&#235; dhe t&#235; pap&#235;rgjeshm&#235;ris&#235; apo moskok&#235;&#231;arjes. Ato vendosin se kujt i duhet lejuar z&#235;ri dhe kujt jo. Ato kontrollohen apo kufizohen nga ligjet e shpifjes, nga etika e mir&#235;sjelljes sikurse edhe nga t&#235; kuptuarit e tyre personal rreth asaj &#231;ka &#235;sht&#235; e pranueshme p&#235;r lexuesit. Fjala &#235;sht&#235; e lir&#235; vet&#235;m n&#235; maj&#235;n e nj&#235; mali; gjith&#231;ka tjer&#235;t &#235;sht&#235; e redaktueshme. 

Pavar&#235;sisht q&#235;ndrimit t&#235; fuqish&#235;m t&#235; Britons-it ndaj fes&#235;, asnj&#235; gazet&#235; nuk do t’a lejonte nj&#235; karikaturist t&#235; karikaturonte Jezu Krishtin duke hedhur bomba apo t&#235; satirizonte Holokausin. Po ashtu nuk lejohet publikimi i pamjeve t&#235; kufomave, n&#235;se ka mund&#235;si q&#235; ato t&#235; shihen nga antar&#235;t e familjes. Respektohet privat&#235;sia dhe dinjiteti, edhe pse nj&#235; kufizim i till&#235; &#235;sht&#235; zakonisht i panjohur p&#235;r lexuesit. Mbi &#231;do faqe endet nj&#235; censor, edhe sikur ai t&#235; nderohet me titullin e redaktorit. 

&#203;sht&#235; absurditet t&#235; thuash se disa &#231;&#235;shtje madhore t&#235; censur&#235;s jan&#235; ngritur nga karikaturat daneze. Ato ishin fyese dhe provokuese. Politika m&#235; e mir&#235; do t&#235; isht&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkuarit falje si dhe mbyllja e goj&#235;s. P&#235;r gazetar&#235;t danez&#235; k&#235;rkimi i ‘Solidaritetit t&#235; gjer&#235; evropian’ p&#235;r hir t&#235; fjal&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235;, si dhe e talljes me t&#235; fyerit si ‘fondamentalista…t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; nj&#235; problem me t&#235;r&#235; bot&#235;n per&#235;ndimore’ i afrohet provokimit racial. Mos duhet t&#235; shkojm&#235; t’i godasim njer&#235;zit me grusht n&#235; fytyr&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; testuar angazhimin e tyre kundrejt anti-dhun&#235;s. P&#235;r t&#235; qen&#235; nj&#235; evropian nuk duhet t&#235; p&#235;rfshish nisma p&#235;r fyerje fetare. 

Shum&#235; njer&#235;z duken t&#235; befasuar se nj&#235; k&#235;rc&#235;llim&#235; shum&#235;kulturore ndodhi me fen&#235; dhe jo me racat. Shumica e emigrant&#235;ve t&#235; ardhur nga bota muslimane jan&#235; n&#235; k&#235;rkim t&#235; pun&#235;s dhe siguris&#235;. Ata si &#231;mim t&#235; hyrjes kan&#235; pranuar diskriminimin racial dhe n&#235;nshtrueshm&#235;rin&#235; kulturore. Shumica e evropian&#235;ve, megjith&#235;se fshehtazi, e konsiderojn&#235; si t&#235; arsyesh&#235;m n&#235;nshtrimin. 

Ajo &#231;ka musliman&#235;t nuk parashikonin ishte se pranimi apo hyrja n&#235; evrop&#235; u k&#235;rkonte gjithashtu t&#235; toleronin talljen e besimit t&#235; tyre si dhe fajsin&#235; nga shoq&#235;ria p&#235;r pasuesit m&#235; t&#235; eg&#235;r dhe m&#235; t&#235; dhunsh&#235;m t&#235; saj n&#235; Lindjen e Mesme. Islami &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; besim i lasht&#235; dhe i nderuar. Ashtu si edhe Krisht&#235;rimi, m&#235;simet e tij mund t&#235; interpretohen n&#235; m&#235;nyra t&#235; ndryshme dhe t&#235; p&#235;rdoret p&#235;r p&#235;rfundime gjakatare a mizore, por n&#235; vetvete Islami ka past&#235;rti dhe thjesht&#235;si. Pjesa e k&#235;saj past&#235;rtie shtrihet n&#235; abstraksionin e saj, ku pjes&#235; e k&#235;tij abstraksioni &#235;sht&#235; mosp&#235;lqimi i ikonave. 

Danez&#235;t duhet ta ken&#235; ditur se p&#235;rshkrimi i Allahut me njer&#235;zit apo i profetit Muhammed si terrorist do t’i zem&#235;ronte musliman&#235;t. &#203;sht&#235; memec&#235;ri e qart&#235; t&#235; pretendosh blasfemi t&#235; till&#235; vet&#235;m si nj&#235; shaka bashk&#235;p&#235;rkuese me m&#235;nyr&#235;n e jet&#235;s per&#235;ndimore. Do t&#235; ishte m&#235; mir&#235; ta merrnim at&#235; si q&#235;llimisht barbare a t&#235; paqytet&#235;ruar, duke qen&#235; se &#235;sht&#235; pik&#235;risht k&#235;shtu q&#235; duket. P&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rshtatur Shekspirin, ajo &#231;ka p&#235;r nj&#235; t&#235; krishter&#235; ‘&#235;sht&#235; ve&#231;se nj&#235; fjal&#235; zem&#235;rake’, p&#235;r nj&#235; musliman &#235;sht&#235; qart&#235; blasfemi. 

Nga gjith&#235; fatkeq&#235;sit&#235; e globalizmit, ndjeshm&#235;ria fetare &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; l&#235;nduesja. Nj&#235; her&#235; vura re n&#235; aeroportin e Bagdadit nj&#235; grua t&#235; respektueshme irakiane, e cila u b&#235; t&#235;r&#235;sisht histerike kur nj&#235; ushtar amerikan i l&#235;shoi qenin, kafsh&#235;n ‘e papast&#235;r’ mbi kopjen e saj t&#235; Kuranit. 
Ushtari i b&#235;rti asaj: “Oh for Christ’s sake, shut up!”(‘Oh p&#235;r hir t&#235; Krishtit, qepe!’). Ajo u habit sesi ai p&#235;rmendi Krishtin n&#235; mbrojtje t&#235; asaj &#231;ka b&#235;ri. 

Po ashtu, &#235;sht&#235; normale p&#235;r nj&#235; ushtar amerikan apo britanik t&#235; hyj&#235; nat&#235;n me forc&#235; n&#235; dhomat e grave t&#235; nj&#235; sht&#235;pie arabe si paqeruajt&#235;s. P&#235;r nj&#235; arab kjo &#235;sht&#235; e urryeshme, p&#235;rtej &#231;do caku. Asnj&#235; musliman&#235; nuk e kupton sesi per&#235;ndimori i justifikon veprimet e tilla, ashtu si&#231; b&#235;n Tony Blair, duke i krahasuar ata me ca si puna e Sadam Hysejnit, sikur Sadami t&#235; ishte pik&#235; reference e sjelljes nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare. 

&#203;sht&#235; e tejet e v&#235;shtir&#235; p&#235;r per&#235;ndimor&#235;t t&#235; kuptojn&#235; tronditjen q&#235; k&#235;to gjeste shkaktojn&#235; tek musliman&#235;t. &#199;&#235;shtja nuk &#235;sht&#235; n&#235;se musliman&#235;t duhet apo nuk duhet t&#235; ‘rriten’ apo se duhet t&#235; respektojn&#235; lirin&#235; e fjal&#235;s. Puna &#235;sht&#235; n&#235;se me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; d&#235;shirojm&#235; t&#235; ndajm&#235; nj&#235; bot&#235; n&#235; paqe me ata q&#235; kan&#235; vlera dhe besime fetare t&#235; ndryshme nga ato tonat. K&#235;rkesa nga gazetar&#235;t e huaj se gazetat Britanike iu bashkuan fyerjes s&#235; tyre tregon se arroganca morale &#235;sht&#235; po aq e gjall&#235; n&#235; redaksit&#235; e Evrop&#235;s veriore sa edhe n&#235; rrug&#235;t e Falluxhas. Ajo &#231;ka shkakton fyerje fetare duhet t&#235; shihet se nj&#235; shenj&#235; e shovinizmit per&#235;ndimor &#235;sht&#235; e err&#235;t. 

Balanci tradicional midis fjal&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235; dhe respektit p&#235;r ndjenjat e t&#235; tjer&#235;ve, duksh&#235;m &#235;sht&#235; duke u b&#235;r&#235; edhe m&#235; i v&#235;shtir&#235; p&#235;r t’u mbajtur. Trazira rezultuese mund t&#235; ushqejn&#235; vet&#235;m propagand&#235;n e s&#235; drejt&#235;s p&#235;r t&#235; sulmuar a p&#235;r t&#235; d&#235;buar emigrant&#235;t si dhe ata me kultura t&#235; kund&#235;rta. Gjithashtu ajo mund t&#235; ushqej&#235; vet&#235;m oreksin e qeveris&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; kufizuar fjal&#235;n e lir&#235;, ku me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; shihet si problem si n&#235; rastin e kriticizmit t&#235; vetvetes. 

Ka pak dyshin se versioni original i Ministris&#235; s&#235; Brendshme t&#235; projektligjit p&#235;r urrejtjen fetare t&#235; kishte qen&#235; i dekretuar, publikimi i karikaturave n&#235; Britani do t&#235; ishte ilegale. Nuk do t&#235; ekzistonte nevoja p&#235;r t&#235; provuar q&#235;llimin e shkaktimit t&#235; urrejtjes fetare, vet&#235;m ‘pap&#235;rgjeshm&#235;rin&#235;’. Edhe pse i p&#235;rmir&#235;suar nga parlamenti, projektligji mund t&#235; lejoj&#235; nj&#235; akuz&#235; p&#235;r t’i paraqitur karikaturat si fyese dhe abuzuese, si dhe t&#235; hiqte mbrojtjen e lejuar, pasi synimi ishte t&#235; sulmoheshin idet&#235; dhe jo njer&#235;zit. 

I nj&#235;jti vrull p&#235;r censur&#235;n gjer&#235;-p&#235;rfshir&#235;se u tregua n&#235; projektligjin e fundit t&#235; anti-terrorizmit t&#235; Charles Clarke-t. Oferta e tij (p&#235;rs&#235;ri e kontrolluar nga parlamenti) ishte nxjerrja jasht&#235; ligjit e lavd&#235;rimin t&#235; terrorizmit “mosp&#235;rfill&#235;s”, edhe pse i paq&#235;llimt&#235;. K&#235;rkonte t&#235; nxirrte jasht&#235; ligjit ato, deklaratat e t&#235; cil&#235;ve mund t&#235; ken&#235; lavd&#235;ruar apo lart&#235;suar nj&#235; ndryshim t&#235; dhunsh&#235;m t&#235; qeveris&#235;, po apo jo ata kan&#235; pasur p&#235;r q&#235;llim t&#235; veprojn&#235; k&#235;shtu. Clarke propozoi t&#235; rradhiste ‘sipas renditjes’ ato figura historike q&#235; ai i konsideronte si terrorist&#235; dhe ata, ai i quajti ‘luft&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; liris&#235;’. Si p&#235;rfundim ai aludoi se mund t&#235; p&#235;rfshinte edhe ata irlandez&#235;. Kjo ishte censura historike e ambicjes s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; Staliniste. Tashm&#235; ne udh&#235;hiqemi nga t&#235; till&#235; burra. 

Q&#235; nj&#235; sekretare moderne shp&#235;tiake duhet t&#235; k&#235;rkoj&#235; fuqi t&#235; tilla ilustron rrezikun ndaj s&#235; cil&#235;s nj&#235; rr&#235;zim i medias vet&#235;kontrolluese mund t&#235; &#231;oj&#235;. Jav&#235;n e kaluar ka patur k&#235;rkesa nga disa udh&#235;heq&#235;s (jo t&#235; gjith&#235 :shkelje syri:  musliman&#235; p&#235;r qeverit&#235; q&#235; t&#235; ‘k&#235;rkojn&#235; falje’ p&#235;r karikaturat dhe n&#235; nj&#235; far&#235; m&#235;nyre t&#235; ndalojn&#235; p&#235;rhapjen apo propagandimin e tyre. Ishte nj&#235; k&#235;rkes&#235; q&#235; Jack Stra&#235;, sekretati i jasht&#235;m, n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; lavd&#235;rueshme e hodhi posht&#235;. Supozohet se vet&#235; qeverit&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; far&#235; m&#235;nyre e kan&#235; lejuar botimin e karikaturave dhe ishin k&#235;sisoj n&#235; nj&#235; pozicion p&#235;r t&#235; pajtuar nd&#235;rmjet tyre. Shum&#235; qeveri mund t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; lumtura q&#235; ran&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; grack&#235; si dhe k&#235;rkojn&#235; t&#235; kontrollojn&#235; veprat p&#235;r t&#235; cilat atyre mund t’u duhet t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; ndjes&#235;. Deklarimi i p&#235;rcipt&#235; i fajsimit, ku askush nuk ekziston, ushqen &#231;mendurin&#235; e madh&#235;shtis&#235; ministrore, si me shfajsimin qesharak nga Blair-i t&#235; vitit 1997 p&#235;r kriz&#235;n e patateve Irlandeze. 

N&#235; gjith&#235; &#231;&#235;shtjet e vet&#235;rregullimit rreziku &#235;sht&#235; i qart&#235;. N&#235;qoft&#235;se institucione t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme, n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast shtypi, nuk do t&#235; praktikoj&#235; vet&#235;disiplinim at&#235;het&#235; qeverit&#235; do ta praktikojn&#235; at&#235; p&#235;r ato. Atribuimi i pasojave dashakeqe ndaj besimit fetar &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; e sigurt e shkaktimit t&#235; fyerjes. Ndalimi i fyerjeve t&#235; tilla &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; barazisht e sigurt p&#235;r nj&#235; politikan t&#235; mbaj&#235; an&#235;n e nj&#235; minoriteti dhe k&#235;shtu p&#235;rparon tendenca autoritative. Ministria e Brendshme aktuale nuk ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; till&#235; inkurajim. 

Fyerja e kund&#235;rshtarit p&#235;r nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; ka qen&#235; nj&#235; ve&#231;ori e polemikave, ashtu sikurse sfidimi i kufijve t&#235; shijes ka qen&#235; nj&#235; ve&#231;ori e artit. Me t&#235; drejt&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e rrethuar nga fortifikime ligjore dhe etike. K&#235;tu p&#235;rfshihen ligjet e shpifjes a t&#235; p&#235;rgojimit, si dhe koncepte t&#235; tilla si komentimi i ndersh&#235;m, e drejta e kund&#235;rp&#235;rgjigjes dhe e mos nxitjes s&#235; urrejtjes raciale. Asnj&#235; prej tyre nuk &#235;sht&#235; absolute. T&#235; gjith&#235; mb&#235;shteten tek ushtrimi i gjykimit nga ata me pozita pushteti. T&#235; gjith&#235; kan&#235; besim tek fortifikata e demokracis&#235;, a tek toleranca ndjenjave t&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;ve. Kjo &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rmbledhur nga Lord Clark n&#235; atributin e tij p&#235;rcaktues t&#235; qytet&#235;rimit: mir&#235;sjellja. 

Shum&#235; politikan&#235; nuk do t’i besonin vet&#235;kontrollimit t&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;ve dhe do t&#235; merrnin pushtetin e kontrollit mbi vetet e tyre. Legjislacioni aktual Britanik d&#235;fton se nj&#235; censor &#235;sht&#235; duke pritur rreth &#231;do cepi. Jav&#235;n q&#235; sapo kaloi duhet t’i kemi d&#235;rguar shpresat e tij n&#235; fluturim, p&#235;r shkak t&#235; q&#235;ndrimeve groteske, idiote t&#235; disa gazetar&#235;ve kontinental&#235;. 

Mbrojtja m&#235; e mir&#235; e fjal&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235; mund t&#235; arrihet vet&#235;m me kontrollimin e tep&#235;rimit dhe t&#235; respektimit t&#235; mir&#235;sjelljes s&#235; saj.

----------


## drenicaku

Une nuk e kuptoj perse gjith ky mllef ndaj karikaturave,nese beojn ne zot keta njerz perse nuk ja len zotit te i gjykoj por kan dal ne rrug duke tregu nje jo civilizim te pa par.Eshte per te ardhur mir qe ne kosov dhe shqiperi nuk pati keso protestash.Une mendoj se sa ma teper te ket keso karikatura aq me shpejt do civilizohen keta njerz.Une jam vet mysliman po nuk merrem se qka shkruajn gazetat ne bot ato duhet te jen te lira dhe nese dikush nuk pajtohen me te ka rrug tjera qe problemet te zgjidhen e jo te dilet e te permbyset qdo gje,perendimi nuk ka nevoj per arabet ata kan nevoj per perendimin.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Une nuk e kuptoj perse gjith ky mllef ndaj karikaturave,nese beojn ne zot keta njerz perse nuk ja len zotit te i gjykoj por kan dal ne rrug duke tregu nje jo civilizim te pa par.Eshte per te ardhur mir qe ne kosov dhe shqiperi nuk pati keso protestash.Une mendoj se sa ma teper te ket keso karikatura aq me shpejt do civilizohen keta njerz.Une jam vet mysliman po nuk merrem se qka shkruajn gazetat ne bot ato duhet te jen te lira dhe nese dikush nuk pajtohen me te ka rrug tjera qe problemet te zgjidhen e jo te dilet e te permbyset qdo gje,perendimi nuk ka nevoj per arabet ata kan nevoj per perendimin.


 Hallall djalo

----------

